# The Official Looking For Thread - Amiibo Card Post Office



## LaBelleFleur

Welcome to the official looking for thread for the Amiibo Card Post Office! If you are only looking for one or two cards, feel free to post them here.

If you have more than a few cards you're looking to trade for, please create a trading thread in the *Amiibo Card Post Office board* instead.

A couple rules:
You are only allowed to post in here once every *8 hours* or longer.
If you'd like to trade with a user who has posted here, please *PM or VM them instead of posting in this thread*.
Happy trading! ​


----------



## Hanami

looking for shari and eunice
offering fauna and gruff

US only. thanks~


----------



## Dinosaurz

UK
looking for Chief and Kyle
Offering a bunch


----------



## Panduhh

Looking desperately for Kapp'n, T-bone, Monique and bonbon.
My thread of what I have to trade is HERE

US and Canada


----------



## lars708

Looking for number 152, Wendy!


----------



## matt

Looking for BOB and LOPEZ series 1 please
UK only
See my thread for llist of cards I have for trade
Will trade 2 of my cards for each of the ones I need


----------



## The Pennifer

*Looking for Special Edition Isabelle  I am in Canada - will trade International*

I am looking for the Isabelle special edition Amiibo card (the one in Character Parfait)
This one:





I am located in Canada but will trade international

I have my Series 1 deck completed ... 
So now I would like acquire this limited edition Isabelle amiibo card 
If anyone is willing... I can offer multiple NA Series 1 cards in trade: I would be happy to trade all eleven listed for the SE Isabelle 
Lottie 017
Al 025
Rasher 029
Deli 035
Patty 038
Midge 065
Gruff 066
Biff 070
Cobb 074
Muffy 091
Peanut 095


----------



## Dunquixote

Hi :].  I'm looking for the limited edition of Isabelle, and about thirteen other cards from series one; you can find my thread here.  US only please. :]


----------



## sizzi

looking for Willow...


----------



## ThisGirlsGreatPerhaps

All I have left are Harriet and Saharah- you can see what I have to offer on my trading thread. Thanks!


----------



## Panduhh

Got the other 2 cards! Currently only seeking MONIQUE!!


----------



## The Pennifer

The Pennifer said:


> I am looking for the Isabelle special edition Amiibo card (the one in Character Parfait)
> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am located in Canada but will trade international
> 
> I have my Series 1 deck completed ...
> So now I would like acquire this limited edition Isabelle amiibo card
> If anyone is willing... I can offer multiple NA Series 1 cards in trade: I would be happy to trade all *thirteen* listed for the SE Isabelle
> Joan 007
> Lottie 017
> Al 025
> Rasher 029
> Deli 035
> Patty 038
> Punchy 050
> Midge 065
> Gruff 066
> Biff 070
> Cobb 074
> Muffy 091
> Peanut 095



Bumping ... Added two cards to my trade offer ... Making 13 in total


----------



## Cou

hmm not sure if this can go here but im basically looking for any cards that got the october/november challenge items, mainly seeking for the big house item ;A;

let me know who you need and i might have them?


----------



## Lynnedge

*SEEKING*

9 - Digby
79 - Truffles

Willing to trade Isabelle for Digby!  Visit my thread to see what else I'm offering!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Card-Trade-(TONS-up-for-trade!-40-characters!)


----------



## vanillanutmegchic

Looking for:
Harriet
Bill
Deli
Bonbon
Snake
Flurry

To Trade (http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?338337-USA-VNC-s-Trades-Moms-Are-Cool):
30+ Cards


----------



## Dunquixote

Looking for Annalisa and Marcie.

I have the following to trade:
Tortimer, Leonardo, Shari, Phil, Diana and Walker.


----------



## Plupap

Looking for DJ KK, Timmy, and Punchy! I have Lottie, Puck, and Limberg!


----------



## Dunquixote

Still looking for Annalisa and Marcie.

I have the following to trade:
Tortimer, Leonardo, Shari, Phil, Diana and Walker and am willing to put challenge items and DLC items on the cards.  [US only]


----------



## The Hidden Owl

looking for Bluebear! Plenty of cards to offer. : )


----------



## CaliNewLeaf

US
looking for Fauna or Skye
message me for the villagers you're interested in or special characters.


----------



## Hikari_Skylight

Getting Bonbon.


----------



## Dovakiin

Looking for Punchy or Bunnie. 

These are the cards I have: https://amiiboalerts.com/user/dovahkiin/cards


----------



## Shimmer

The last card I need is Roald! 
I have a bunch of dupes still so hit me up; see if I have your dreamies!~


----------



## RebeccaShay

Hi, I'm looking for Pango's card. Will pay TBT, bells, Collectables or real cash depending on price! Send me a PM


----------



## Lacey

I'm looking for #001 Isabelle #002, Tom Nook, and #006 Resetti. I can trade #007 Joan, #012 Redd, or #015 Tortimer.


----------



## J-Fox-of-Chaos

Looking for Redd (#12), Chief (#86) and Kyle (#24).
Most willing to trade Isabelle (#1), Marcie (#42), Eugene (#80), and Fauna (#19). Others available.


----------



## Lare

Looking for a Sable,  have Isabelle, Tom Nook and Lyle NA series 1 pls.


----------



## ivysaur0101010

I'm looking for all 3 dlc sets (Monster Hunter, Nintendo Shop, 7-11) hopefully on 1 single card. Any card is fine, it can be a double for you, a double for me, or just a villager you don't like. If anyone is willing to help me out, please message me privately!


----------



## Candy83

*Five Remaining*

I have five Amiibo Cards characters, from my thread, which I need to get.

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...d-Series-02-Needed-05?Nos-107-128-171-193-197

107 Katie
128 Tom
171 Benedict
193 Keaton
197 Kid Cat​
I wonder if these are difficult to get. (I think someone had thought the same about Katie.)


----------



## Drew1234

Looking for Coco and Whitney,
check out my post please:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?355649-US-Willing-To-Trade!!!-Need-my-COCO-)

Let's trade!


----------



## nickinerdface

Please check out my thread for trades!


----------



## andreafm

Looking to trade a bunch of Series 1 cards to complete my collection - the full list is here so please PM me if you'd like to trade! Thanks so much!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?356963-Looking-to-complete-my-Series-1-Collection-and-trade-the-duplicates-I-have!


----------



## Candy83

Currently focused on Series #03, I am looking for:

264 Marshal
294 Maple​
I have lots of duplicates?Series #01, #02, and #03.


----------



## Fjoora

I'm looking for mostly series three cards and have doubles from all three series to trade in return!
See my thread here: Rawr's Amiibo Card Swap
*Only missing Phoebe, Drago, and Biskit and I'm willing to trade two of my cards in exchange for one of them!*


----------



## brittanydill

looking for (229) Cousteau and CP Isabelle!
PM me to work out a trade


----------



## Okaydesuka

Looking for Stitches - he comes with Amiibo Festival but I don't have the money to go get him.


----------



## Dunquixote

I'm looking to finish my series 2 collection with the following; trading only within the US at the moment:

#107 ~ Katie
#119 ~ Felicity
#158 ~ Timbra
#135 ~ Phoebe
#138 ~ Sly
#130 ~ Prince
#193 ~ Keaton
#185 ~ Chops
#175 ~ Jay
#168 ~ Nan
#181 ~ Drake
#161 ~ Teddy
#136 ~ Egbert
#163 ~ Ed
#199 ~ Big Top
#154 ~ Rhonda
#106 ~ Booker
#112 ~ Don
#133 ~ Savannah
#122 ~ Lucha
#169 ~ Bud
#109 ~ Porter
#113 ~ Isabelle
#110 ~ Leila

I also have two duplicates from series 3 ~ Maple and Leif, that I'm interested in trading for other series 3 cards; I'm interested in Merry, Marshal, Gaston, and Mitzi (or any of the cats) the most, but am willing to trade for other cards.  

You can find my thread here.


----------



## LonelyTimeLord

Only Series 1 card I need is 089 Diana. If you have one spare PM me (I am in UK) I have lots of series 1 and a few series 2 cards for trade


----------



## PuzzlerBird

Hi! I'm looking really hard for 112 Don, 202 Blathers, 209 Wendell and 217 Jingle! I have lots of Specials I can trade for them!! I'm in the UK and just looking for PAL version cards (European and Australian). Hope I can help someone out.


----------



## Candy83

*Hello, The Bell Tree Forums Members!*

The Amiibo Cards Series #04?they are card numbers 301 to 400?come out on [Friday,] June 10, 2016 in the United States.

http://animal-crossing.com/amiibo-cards/#​
I will not be available on that date, and for several days later, because I will out of my home state and on a vacation.

I do intend to get involved in trading after I return.

All the best to everyone in their efforts with collecting!

_?Candy83_


----------



## Dunquixote

I'm still looking for the following series 2 cards:

#119 ~ Felicity
#181 ~ Drake
#136 ~ Egbert
#163 ~ Ed
#154 ~ Rhonda
#109 ~ Porter

I'm also missing plenty of series 3 cards, which you can find listed on my thread here with the cards I have to offer.


----------



## Pokemanz

Just got the game a few days ago and I'm hoping to unlock the DLC items. If you have any on a card, please PM me!


----------



## Candy83

Candy83 said:


> *Hello, The Bell Tree Forums Members!*
> 
> The Amiibo Cards Series #04—they are card numbers 301 to 400—come out on [Friday,] June 10, 2016 in the United States.
> 
> http://animal-crossing.com/amiibo-cards/#​
> I will not be available on that date, and for several days later, because I will out of my home state and on a vacation.
> 
> I do intend to get involved in trading after I return.
> 
> All the best to everyone in their efforts with collecting!
> 
> _—Candy83_




*U P D A T E…*

I return from my vacation this week.

I will be participating trading Amiibo Cards—Series #04.

I have a good amount of duplicates.

It should be interesting.

_—Candy83_


----------



## Pokemanz

Currently looking for Freya, she's the last one I need!


----------



## Fjoora

I'm looking for only series four cards and have doubles from all four series to trade in return!
See my thread here: Rawr's Amiibo Card Swap


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland

Am looking for a card of any villager will all the DLC items as well as all the event items! And  the JP 711 DLC if anyone can help!


----------



## Michael24

I don't know if I should post this here, but I'm looking for a place to get the Series 4 card album, play-asia has them but it's $20 shipping on top of the album being $20. I'm in the US.


----------



## Snowfell

I'm looking for these three:

#304 Phineas
#339 Frita
#350 Elmer


----------



## Dunquixote

Hi! Right now, I'm looking to trade for the following, in order:

Series 4
#303 ~ Katrina
#304 ~ Phineas

Series 3
#226 ~ Mitzi

Series 2
#136 ~ Egbert
#109 ~ Porter


I also eventually want to complete my collection, the rest of what I have and am missing is here.

You can find all of the cards that I'm offering to trade at that link too.  PM me if you have any of these cards (specifically any of the ones I listed here).


----------



## saramew

Definitely looking for 333 Lolly from series 4.


----------



## Chiaki-tan

Looking for Ankha!


----------



## LadyLarp

Looking for 333 Lolly and 334 Erik.


----------



## bara_no_uta

I'm looking for 148 Whitney, 226 Mitzi, and 333 Lolly. I know they're super popular, but I have doubles of a few other popular villagers, including 255 Wolfgang, 119 Felicity, 264 Marshal, 240 Deirdre, and 299 Francine. If there are any others you're looking for and would be willing to trade them for, just ask! I have many duplicates from S3 and various from other series.

Edit: Assuming the cards arrive safely, all three of these cards have now been obtained. I've got some cards I'm waiting for to arrive, but once that's done and I've had a chance to get some more stamps, I'm planning to make a thread here, in case anyone's been eyeing said popular villagers I've got. :3


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

I was wondering.. Anybody close to Denmark? :c At the moment I have 31 cards to trade.. And nobody to trade with.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Imaginarycupcake said:


> I was wondering.. Anybody close to Denmark? :c At the moment I have 31 cards to trade.. And nobody to trade with.



.. Mainly looking for Gwen.


----------



## reicheru

(US only)
Looking for Brewster.


----------



## Greggy

Any Amiibo Card collectors in the Philippines? Or anyone around the world willing to trade Amiibo Cards in the Phillipines? I'm currently looking for Snake (#055) and Genji (#253). I have doubles of Tom Nook (#002) and Muffy (#091).


----------



## brittanydill

Looking for (338) Fang & (346) Peewee, the only two I am missing for S4!

US trades only, please.

I can offer the following S4 cards:



Spoiler



(302)[SUP]SP[/SUP] Brewster, (305)[SUP]SP[/SUP] Celeste, (315)[SUP]SP[/SUP] Redd, (320) Mott, (324) Graham, (334) Erik, (335) Dotty, (348) Olaf, (350) Elmer, (363) Celia, (364) Zucker, (366) Ribbot, (376) Rizzo, (377) Sydney, (384) Margie, (392) Cranston, (394) Grizzly, (400) Robin


----------



## k.k.lucario

hello? i havent done this before
but im looking for a Francine 
US only
i only have Harriet to trade...

(i kinda gave up looking for her in villager trading and i dont wanna buy a bunch of packs hoping i'd get lucky)

- - - Post Merge - - -

hello? i havent done this before
but im looking for a Francine 
US only
i only have Harriet to trade...

(i kinda gave up looking for her in villager trading and i dont wanna buy a bunch of packs hoping i'd get lucky)


----------



## ryudragon98

looking for friga, eugene, flurry, o'hare, and graham
will give tbt and igb since i dont have any amiibo cards


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon

Hello, I am looking for Poppy! I can give Shep, Peewee, Boone, O'Hare, and Sylvia of Series 4.


----------



## Xar

I'm looking for Julian (#173). I know he's very desirable and thus hard to come by, but he's my partner's #1 dream villager and I really want to try to find this card for them. ; ; 

I don't have anything to trade at the moment, but if anyone could help me out, we could work something out over PM. Otherwise I will probably be buying S2 packs in the near future.


----------



## Leota

Me and Levolpehh are looking for these card in particular:

019 Fauna
072 Lionel*
091 Muffy*
249 Beardo
293 Rolf
299 Francine*
300 Chrissy
335 Dotty
387 Rowan

* = Pending Delivery 

Visit our thread to see what we are offering!


----------



## shannenenen

Looking for cards for any of my dreamies! Check out my signature!


----------



## cloverette

All I have to trade is Bertha but I'd like Lily, only expect to get her if someone with a full collection has doubles but that's fine, also I can load the challenge DLC from HHD onto Bertha's card if anyones interested


----------



## weesakins

looking for fauna please


----------



## ClefairyKid

Seeking a Sanrio pack (all 6) in english preferably but will consider japanese depending on the price. I'm in Australia so I can factor in a postage price too ^ ^


----------



## Miragephan

Looking for Sanrio Series cards, specifically Etoile, Rilla, Chai and Chelsea.

Willing to trade season 5 card, PM me for info.


----------



## Eden

Looking for Beau, can offer a variety of cards. Let me know, and I can make a more specific offer!


----------



## AidanTheGreat

Looking for Deli and Bill.

They are my favorite villagers of all time. 

I live in Canada! So that's preferred.


----------



## Mercedes

I'm looking for Pietro.
I have a lot of cards to offer. 
Please private message me.
USA only thanks


----------



## Cathy

Any card that has a Monitor Tower item saved to it would be TREMENDOUS! Rather desperate, looking to pay $$$ ASAP


----------



## ClefairyKid

Still seeking english sanrio set, will make it worth your while for sure :'D


----------



## ZeldaFan

ClefairyKid said:


> Still seeking english sanrio set, will make it worth your while for sure :'D



The English Sanrio sets haven't been released yet ono


----------



## ClefairyKid

They have been in Australia? Sold out in minutes, there were only 150 packs sold x- x you can check the official nintendo social media pages and see the post about it.


----------



## baroqueout

I've no idea if this is allowed but:

For what it's worth, this site is taking international preorders on the English ones. Since the Nintendo site only lets you preorder if you're in the UK atm.


----------



## shannenenen

Looking for needed cards for any of my dreamies from Elysium (in my signature!)


----------



## Torts McGorts

I have an extra Alfonso (153) card from Series 2 for trade.

I'm pretty open, as I don't have too many cards yet (I have none at all from Series 3), so let me know what you've got!

USA only, please.

EDIT: TRADED.


----------



## Hipster

Hi! I'm looking for Ankha, Marshal, Pietro, Rosie cards! Send me a message if you got them


----------



## whatnamenow

Looking for Rosie and Pietro. am willing to buy or trade for them hook me up with a PM or VM!


----------



## romancement

Desperately seeking Wolfgang and Ankha! Willing to trade two of my cards for him, my trading thread is in my signature! Also seeking Drago and Kiki


----------



## Wiim

I'm Looking for Dobie, card 46 of series 5. 
He's the last one i need, and i'm kinda desperate!

PM me if you're willing to trade me him!

Located in Norway, btw.


----------



## SoraSmiles

Looking desperately for Kiki the cat. I am willing to trade 2 regular cards or one special for this one. I only have a few (lol pretty poor xD) But I hope someone will consider. I also have more to offer  Let me know if you're interested.

Here's what I have to offer.

*Resetti 006
-Portia 021
-Alli 036
-Octavian 045
-Pudge 064
-Midge 065
-Cole 096
*Leilani

Please send me a PM if you're interested <3


----------



## fiona

LF: Merengue, Julian, Kid, Gayle, Tangy, Francine and any Sanrio cards! 

Let me know which cards you need!


----------



## Nkosazana

Uk looking for chrissy and Francine ^^


----------



## Hipster

I'm looking for Marshal or Ankha! Willing to trade my stitches, gayle, or francine card, US only!


----------



## yurimei

looking for merengue and julian


----------



## Crash

looking for tons in my thread, but specifically for whitney & lolly right now. lmk if you have one or both and would be willing to trade! :>


----------



## PeachesThePrettyHorse

I'll buy My USA card 232 Canberra.
And I want a Europe version card of that one. 
Who can help me please?


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for Shari, Diana, Aurora, or Chevre among many others. I have a lot of series 1 and 2 and a few series 3 that I'd trade in the US. If interested PM or VM!


----------



## brenbell

Looking for Marina and Genji, also possibly Skye/Merengue. 

Currently have and am willing to trade Ruby, Chrissy, Francine, Tia, Blaire, Colton among other cards with a lot of duplicates.

PM me if you're interested!!! Thanks!


----------



## ClefairyKid

Will give pretty much anything for english sanrio set, PM me to negotiate!!


----------



## watercolorwish

Looking for the following cards

-Mott

-Flora

-Felicity

-Frita

I am willing to give:

-Isabelle (summer outfit 01)

-Bam

-Bluebear

-Punchy

-Chevre

-Stitches (bug net version)

-Mitzi

-Kabuki

-Peanut

-Lily

-Octavian

-Goldie (slingshot version)

-Chief

-Apollo

-Wolfgang

-Sable

-Chrissy

-Tangy

Thanks! if you have any of the cards i want and are willing to trade for the ones im offering, please PM me !!


----------



## satine

Currently looking for Purrl and Merry. Willing to trade any of my other cards, PM me and I'll see if I have one you want (I mainly have cards from series 1-3, none for four, sorry!).


----------



## ClefairyKid

edit sorry double accidental double post


----------



## NeonxVandal

Looking for *Rosie*~
And I know it's kind of a long shot.. 
but would love to get *Julian* too.

I've got s4 cards to trade. Just ask.~
Please feel free to send me a pm if you can help!
Thanks! <3


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for Diana. Can trade Julian, Ankha, and many more. In the US


----------



## FairyChrissy

I'm looking for Merengue (and Pekoe but not big priority). I have a bunch of cards for trade (Punchy, Genji, Kyle and Julian for some notable ones) US Only and this is my first time posting but I've done trades through Reddit.


----------



## Levolpehh

Looking to trade for the following..

049 Bonbon
*148 Whitney*
231 Elvis
332 Shep
*333 Lolly*
344 Rudy
*s3 Etoile (EU only)
s4 Chai (EU only)*

Can offer anything *Here*
Please PM if interested


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Looking for Vivian's card from Series 5.

Please PM me if you have one, will make offers then. :x


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for Vivian, Maggie, or Boots mostly. PM with offers! I have many extra cards to trade


----------



## hestu

Looking for Ketchup, message me to set up a trade!


----------



## Blueskyy

Not looking at the moment. Have trades set up for remaining villagers.


----------



## Blueskyy

I lied. If anyone had an extra Marty from the Sanrio Series I'd trade for him. Idc what I just would love a chance to have him.


----------



## yurimei

looking for #267 pippy


----------



## NeonxVandal

Looking for *Rosie & Sylvana*♡
Please pm me.


----------



## Ninie

I'm looking for Fauna (019), Deirdre (240) and Rudy (344). PM me please !


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Imaginarycupcake said:


> .. Mainly looking for Gwen.



Still looking


----------



## NeonxVandal

Looking for *Rosie* & *Sylvana*♡
Have Stella, Erik & others.. pm me.


----------



## k.k.lucario

not exactly looking for a card per say

but i am looking for a NFC reader 
if you can help me out i can offer up some amiibos 
like Smash Link, Inkling Girl, ect.


----------



## LuciaMew

Found!


----------



## RedRum2514

Looking for Marshal! Can trade lyle! Help me out please! :x


----------



## ceo

Really looking for Hazel


----------



## Birdd

Really looking for Fauna and Beau

Cards I have to trade:
Hamphrey(195)
Bettina(174)
Kidd(134)
Groucho(151)
Tom(128)

New Welcome Amiibo cards:
Paolo(05)
Plucky(25)
Olive(45)
Tad(40)
Weber(35)
Candi(36)
Leopold(37)
Murphy(24)
Jacob(18)
Hopkins(02)
Tasha(50)
Sprocket(43)

Will trade any combination of my cards for Fauna and Beau.


----------



## Torts McGorts

I have an extra of Pelly (204) I would really like to trade for *Mabel* (207).

I also have extras of Bud (169) and Anicotti (184) from Series 2 I would like to trade for any of the following:

Series 2
*Ankha* (188)

Series 3
Eloise (246)
Lyman (281)

Series 4
Erik (334)
Rudy (344)
Static (362)
*Bruce* (389)

WA
Hopkins (02)
June (03)
Sylvana (10)
Wade (12)
Murphy (24)
Ellie (33)
Gonzo (42)
Dobie (46)
Tasha (50)

Trading just within the US at this time.


----------



## Cheren

Looking for Pecan and Filbert. US only. Thanks!


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for Annalise the horse from series 4. I have 2 series 4 packs arriving tomorrow, but for now need her. US only thanks!


----------



## Pandemonium

*Cards I Need:*
318 Stitches
356 Pietro
362 Static
364 Zucker
386 Rosie

*Cards For Trade:*
191 Marcel
193 Keaton
277 Monty
279 Biskit
309 Resetti
322 Rocco
327 Penelope
363 Celia
381 Gloria
385 Lucky

I'm only trading with North America.

Edit: All cards obtained / Traded.


----------



## ZoeNeko

Looking for Lily! I believe she's in series 3, I have the new Welcome Amiibo cards, and I can also pay for her card. :3


----------



## Crash

only need a few more cards to finally be done!

*looking for:*
-cookie
-pekoe
-marina
-daisy
-maple
-brewster
-fang
-static

north america only! pleeeease pm me if you've got any of the above cards and let me know who you're looking for in return - i can also offer tbt, the sanrio sets, tons of new welcome amiibo items, etc. :<


----------



## maddie moon

Hello I'm looking for Etoile & Toby from the Sanrio set, I have the other cards of the set for trade or I have a good bit of S1 and some of S2-4 for trade so let me know if you have them and what you would like for them to see if we can work out a trade plz and thank you.   {just a note I got my Sanrio cards form Japan so they are not in English but my other cards are & I live in North America}


----------



## Cou

looking for sanrio cards ;__; thank you


----------



## AliB

Looking for Jacques, Kitt, Tasha, Sylvana, Poppy, Ruby, Tiffany, and Tia. I only have a few S1 cards. PM me!


----------



## evetype

Looking for #172-Agnes! I have Jay, Curt, Leonardo, Patty, Quillson, Nate, Gruff, and Pancetti in return. Unpopular for unpopular, no? Please PM me! USA only please.
Edit: Due to fortunate circumstances I am willing to trade any two for your Agnes! I will say close whenever this offer is done, so if it's 3 months later and doesn't say closed, then feel free to PM me!


----------



## NeonxVandal

Looking for * WA Ellie*
I have Hopkins, Stella, Ketchup and others. Pm me. Thanks!♡


----------



## Blueskyy

I'm looking for a Marshal card US version.  I have Julian, many WA cards, and other extras from 1-4 to offer.


----------



## Kissi

Got my card, nevermind!


----------



## Reyrey

Looking for:

Cherry
Poppy
Julian
Beau
Lolly
Chief
Coco

FT:

8x Marshal


----------



## Dunquixote

Hi!  I'm looking to finish my collection for series 3 & 4.  This is all I need, in order of priority:

Series 3:
#226 ~ Mitzi

Series 4:
#303 ~ Katrina
#318 ~ Stitches
#364 ~ Zucker
#338 ~ Fang
#371 ~ Sally
#396 ~ Simon
#370 ~ Jacques
#320 ~ Mott
#329 ~ Broffina
#305 ~ Celeste
#309 ~ Resetti

You can find the cards I'm offering here.


----------



## Kalle

Still looking for Fauna. Willing to purchase or trade.


----------



## Torts McGorts

Particularly seeking Ankha (188). Have Freya (196) to offer (others as well in my post, but Freya's probably the highest value/most popular I have for trade right now). US or Canada only, please.


----------



## Dunquixote

I'm still looking for #226 Mitzi and #303 Katrina especially, though I do need the following as well to finish my series 4 collection: 

#318 ~ Stitches
#364 ~ Zucker
#338 ~ Fang
#371 ~ Sally
#396 ~ Simon
#370 ~ Jacques
#320 ~ Mott
#329 ~ Broffina
#305 ~ Celeste

North America only (preferably US).  You can find the cards I'm offering here.


----------



## NeonxVandal

NeonxVandal said:


> Looking for * WA Ellie*
> I have Hopkins, Stella, Ketchup and others. Pm me. Thanks!♡



Still looking for *Ellie & Vivian*...

Edit: Found them. :>


----------



## Dunquixote

I'm still looking for #226 Mitzi and #303 Katrina, along with:
#318 ~ Stitches
#364 ~ Zucker
#338 ~ Fang
#371 ~ Sally
#396 ~ Simon
#370 ~ Jacques
#320 ~ Mott
#329 ~ Broffina
#305 ~ Celeste

North America only (preferably US). You can find the cards I'm offering here.


----------



## Snowfell

I'm looking for the following WA cards:

#13 Carrie 
#28 Raddle 
#40 Tad
#42 Gonzo

You can find my trade thread here.


----------



## Dunquixote

Dunquixote said:


> I'm still looking for #226 Mitzi and #303 Katrina, along with:
> #318 ~ Stitches
> #364 ~ Zucker
> #338 ~ Fang
> #371 ~ Sally
> #396 ~ Simon
> #370 ~ Jacques
> #320 ~ Mott
> #329 ~ Broffina
> #305 ~ Celeste
> 
> You can find the cards I'm offering here.



Still looking for these; PM me if you have any of these cards and would be interested in trading. :]


----------



## Torts McGorts

Especially seeking Series 2 Ankha (188) and Series 4 Bruce (389). Trade thread here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?402511-S2-to-Trade-for-S1-4-WA-1-2-Update


----------



## PeachesThePrettyHorse

*I'm looking for the following WA cards: 50. Tascha.
 I'm from The Netherlands Europe.
Want only trade with Europe.
so The Netherlands, Belgium , Germany , UK and co.

for trade you can find it in my other post.
*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*I'm looking for the following WA cards: 50. Tascha.
 I'm from The Netherlands Europe.
Want only trade with Europe.
so The Netherlands, Belgium , Germany , UK and co.
Serie 1 : 043 Puck (2x) , 045 Octivian , 051 Opal , 066 Gruff, 068 Clyde , 070 Biff , 074 Cobb.
Serie 2 : 124 Harry , 164 Bianca , 179 Hopper , 187 Vic , 194 Gladys.
Serie 3 : 227 Rodeo , 228 Bubbles , 267 Pippy , 281 Lyman.
Serie 4 : 321 Mallary , 365 Peggy , 370 Jacques.
If you intressed, give me A PN.*


----------



## intropella

Looking for
Marshal
Julian
Lucky.

Can trade for 1:1 Sanrio Cards.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Looking for...
*Wolfgang* and *Zucker* ♡


----------



## Kawazi

Looking for Walker, Stitches and Marty(Sanrio)


----------



## evetype

evetype said:


> Looking for #172-Agnes! I have Jay, Curt, Leonardo, Patty, Quillson, Nate, Gruff, and Pancetti in return. Unpopular for unpopular, no? Please PM me! USA only please.
> Edit: Due to fortunate circumstances I am willing to trade any two for your Agnes! I will say close whenever this offer is done, so if it's 3 months later and doesn't say closed, then feel free to PM me!



No longer looking for Agnes nor Mac! But I am now looking for #287 - Claudia and #241 - Hans. Willing to trade Saharah and Porter for them!


----------



## Dunquixote

Dunquixote said:


> I'm still looking for #226 Mitzi and #303 Katrina, along with:
> #318 ~ Stitches
> #364 ~ Zucker
> #338 ~ Fang
> #371 ~ Sally
> #396 ~ Simon
> #370 ~ Jacques
> #320 ~ Mott
> #329 ~ Broffina
> #305 ~ Celeste
> 
> North America only (preferably US). You can find the cards I'm offering here.



Still looking for these.  I'm willing to trade two cards for each and I can scan HHD DLC onto them.


----------



## Crash

i only have a few cards left to find! willing to trade three of my doubles for any one card i need. i can also offer tbt if i don't have any cards you want! :c

LF:
-pekoe
-maple
-marina
-fang
-pietro
-hopkins
-norma


----------



## nostalgibra

Really need Zucker (I can dream right?), more realistic needs are Resetti, Leif, Hazel, Sprinkle, Rudy, and WA Murphy, Bea, and Tasha.


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for Fang and Marina so I can complete vote species! I have many 1-4 and WA dupes to offer so PM me


----------



## Torts McGorts

Still seeking Ankha, please see trade thread:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?402511-S1-2-to-Trade-for-S1-4-WA


----------



## Whinterrr

Looking for:
Any Wolf or Cat card or Rowan but Rosie, Punchy, Chief, and Kyle

Doubles I have:
Sharix2
Natex3
Roscoex3
Reddx3
Berthax2
Deenax2
Gigix2
Trufflesx2


----------



## Milena

Quick question (instead of opening a new thread). Is there a pricelist, in particular for series 1? Are there cards that sell for more than €1 ...


----------



## Tobia

Milena said:


> Quick question (instead of opening a new thread). Is there a pricelist, in particular for series 1? Are there cards that sell for more than €1 ...



I've never seen such a thing, you just have to go on ebay and see for how much each one is successfully selling for.
I think, though do your own research to double check, that specials go for between 2$-5$, commons go for 1$ and Tier 1&2 can go anywhere for 5$-25$. 
This is all in theory though, you still need to wait for someone who wants it enough to buy it out right. A lot of people seem to enjoy buying the packs and/or trading over buying them on ebay.


----------



## Milena

Tobia said:


> I've never seen such a thing, you just have to go on ebay and see for how much each one is successfully selling for.
> I think, though do your own research to double check, that specials go for between 2$-5$, commons go for 1$ and Tier 1&2 can go anywhere for 5$-25$.
> This is all in theory though, you still need to wait for someone who wants it enough to buy it out right. A lot of people seem to enjoy buying the packs and/or trading over buying them on ebay.



Thank you for your reply! Maybe any sort of popularity list then?  
I'm selling a few cards on a Dutch website and most of the cards go for €1 a piece. I checked Ebay and saw much higher prices so I'm kinda confused. I got asked for how much I sell Coco and Ruby and I've got no idea lol.


----------



## Milena

Where did post #151 go?  I can't see my own reply.
Anyway, I thanked you for the info. Just unsure why I've got multiple people wanting to buy Coco and Ruby quite badly.

Edit: thanks for making that post visible again, I guess.


----------



## MayorRebecca

*Looking for Lolly & Marshal

Have Stitches (x2), Kabuki, Kid Cat, Diana & Molly to trade*


----------



## Laela

looking for diana! T_T 

*offering one of the following:*
Series 1: 
013 Saharah x2
024 Kyle
026 Renee
044 Shari
058 Monique x2
066 Gruff x2
087 Bunnie
092 Henry x2

Series 3:
247 Wart Jr
222 Miranda

Series 4:
330 Croque
368 Chow
369 Sylvia
378 Barold

Welcome Amiibo:
14 Ketchup
25 Plucky
40 Tad
47 Buzz

feel free to send me a PM if interested!


----------



## Crimekiwi

Looking for Julian, Lucky, Marshal, Merengue, or Lolly!

I have Marina, Fauna, Wolfgang, Chief, Flurry, Chrissy, Francine, Skye, Bunnie, and tons of series 1&3. Pm for a list!


----------



## Torts McGorts

ANC said:


> Still seeking Ankha, please see trade thread:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?402511-S1-2-to-Trade-for-S1-4-WA



Still looking. Series 2 hates me.


----------



## intropella

merengue----- Can trade Sanrio Amiibo cards, sticker seals (JP version), Maple, Wolfgang, my animal crossing stickers I've made.



Spoiler


----------



## Elle12

I'm looking for Ankha.  

I'm willing to pull Diana from my personal collection to trade for her.

I also have the following cards available and would be willing to trade multiple for Ankha.  In addition, Whitney should be coming in the mail this week.



Spoiler: Cards For Trade



006 Resetti
026 Renee
038 Patty
040 Gigi
048 Sterling
065 Midge
069 Bella
074 Cobb
093 Bertha 
093 Bertha
206 Pete
219 Anchovy
221 Kody
228 Bubbles
232 Canberra
235 Spork
277 Monty
291 Sparro
WA26 Sandy
WA42 Gonza



Send me a PM if you're interested in trading.  Thanks!


----------



## Crash

pekoe, maple, marina, pietro & fang -- mostly maple, marina & fang as i may have a trade already for the other two. please pm me if you've got them and who you're looking for in return!!


----------



## OkieDokieMochi

US Only.

Looking for Diana, Fauna, Beau, Erik, Victoria, Molly, Pecan, Hazel and Daisy.

What I have for trade is 



Spoiler



(SP14)Luna
(SP303)Katrina
(20)Curt x2
(39)Jitters
(53)Limberg
(57)Phil
(60)Samson
(77)Cherry
(345)Naomi
(WA02)Hopkins
(WA16)Stu
(WA22)Bitty



Willing to trade or pay (a fair price) for cards. PM if interested!


----------



## Runa

*Cards I Need:  *
050 punchy 
255 wolfgang

*Cards I Have for Trade:*
339 frita
049 bonbon
052 poppy
193 keaton
323 katt
127 kitt x2
375 becky
292 baabara
100 walker
372 doc

Trading within the US. Please pm me if you're interested!


----------



## Laela

Laela said:


> looking for diana! T_T
> 
> *offering one of the following:*
> Series 1:
> 013 Saharah x2
> 026 Renee
> 044 Shari
> 058 Monique x2
> 066 Gruff x2
> 087 Bunnie
> 092 Henry x2
> 
> Series 3:
> 247 Wart Jr
> 222 Miranda
> 
> Series 4:
> 330 Croque
> 368 Chow
> 369 Sylvia
> 378 Barold
> 
> Welcome Amiibo:
> 01 Vivian
> 25 Plucky
> 40 Tad
> 47 Buzz
> 
> feel free to send me a PM if interested!



also willing to do a 1:1 trade for a special for her if anyone's interested ;_;
006 Resetti
012 Redd
216 Franklin
217 Jingle
302 Brewster
303 Katrina

>:


----------



## intropella

i'm actually looking for lolly and stitches now. 
Can trade for: wolfgang, maple, and many more from the thread post.


----------



## MayorRebecca

I have an extra Stitches. Can you point me in the right direction of your thread post?


----------



## intropella

MayorRebecca said:


> I have an extra Stitches. Can you point me in the right direction of your thread post?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...fgang-amp-ALL-SERIES-W-Lolly-Merenge-S3-S4-WA

i havent edit some stuff yet (some are taken now, will do when i come home)


----------



## MayorRebecca

intropella said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...fgang-amp-ALL-SERIES-W-Lolly-Merenge-S3-S4-WA
> 
> i havent edit some stuff yet (some are taken now, will do when i come home)



Ah okay. I unfortunately don't see anything I'm interested in there. Good luck!


----------



## Crimekiwi

Still hunting Lucky! Hoping to trade Diana!


----------



## MayorRebecca

Crimekiwi said:


> Still hunting Merengue and Lucky for the most part. I can offer Marshal for both (lol) or I have other rare commons/commons/specials to choose from and we can work something out. Lmk!



Marshal is so hard to find! I've pretty much given up on trying to trade for him. Good luck finding Merengue & Lucky!!


----------



## Crimekiwi

MayorRebecca said:


> Marshal is so hard to find! I've pretty much given up on trying to trade for him. Good luck finding Merengue & Lucky!!



Aw, thank you! I actually pulled him from a booster pack (second to last out of a LOT lol) and it's been on the DL until now, lol! (That's why my offer is kinda not great lol..) Good luck yourself!


----------



## Cai-crossing

*



Hey there!  Looking for Lolly, I have fauna and diana available to trade or any *FAIR* combination of my for-trade cards under the spoiler.



Spoiler



Series 1:
- 001 Isabelle
- 002 Tom Nook
- 003 DJ KK
- 005 Kapp'n
- 009 Digby
- 010 Pascal
- 013 Saharah (x5)
- 017 Lottie (x2)
- 019 Fauna
- 020 Curt
- 022 Leonardo (x2)
- 025 Al (x3)
- 029 Rasher (x2)
- 030 Tiffany (x3)
- 031 Sheldon 
- 032 Bluebear
- 036 Alli (x2)
- 037 Kabuki (x2)
- 038 Patty
- 039 Jitters
- 040 Gigi (x2)
- 044 Shari 
- 045 Octavian
- 046 Winnie
- 048 Sterling (x2)
- 052 Poppy
- 053 Limberg
- 054 Deena
- 056 Bangle (x3)
- 058 Monique (x2)
- 062 T-Bone (x3)
- 063 Mint
- 067 Flurry (x3)
- 069 Bella (x2)
- 071 Yuka (x2)
- 073 Flo (x3)
- 075 Amelia
- 078 Roscoe
- 079 Truffles
- 080 Eugene (x2)
- 084 Benjamin
- 088 Clay
- 089 Diana (x2)
- 090 Axel (x2)
- 092 Henry 
- 093 Bertha
- 095 Peanut (x2)
- 099 Molly
Series 2:
- 101 K.K. (x3)
- 103 Kicks
- 105 Copper (x3)
- 109 Porter
- 117 Jack
- 118 Poncho
- 119 Felicity (x2)
- 122 Lucha (x2)
- 125 Gwen
- 127 Kitt (x2)
- 128 Tom (x2)
- 130 Prince
- 135 Phoebe (x2)
- 137 Cookie 
- 138 Sly
- 140 Avery
- 145 Carmen
- 147 Scoot
- 148 Whitney
- 152 Wendy
- 157 Moose
- 158 Timbra
- 164 Bianca (x3)
- 166 Kitty 
- 167 Beau 
- 178 Hugh
- 179 Hopper
- 184 Anicotti
- 188 Ankha
- 191 Marcel
- 193 Keaton (x2)
- 194 Gladys
- 199 Big Top (x2)
Series 3
- 206 Pete
- 210 Cyrus (x2)
- 222 Miranda
- 229 Cousteau
- 244 Tangy
- 248 Hazel
- 253 Genji
- 257 Klaus (x2)
- 271 Curlos
- 283 Frank
- 298 Derwin
Series 4
- 301 Isabelle
- 304 Phineas
- 308 Leilani
- 312 Shrunk
- 313 Pave
- 324 Graham
- 328 Boone
- 334 Erik
- 336 Pierce
- 354 Walt
- 356 Pietro
- 360 Moose (x2)
- 364 Zucker
- 368 Chow
- 374 Tank
- 375 Becky
- 379 Nibbles
- 383 Hippeux
- 388 Maelle
- 397 Iggly
- 400 Robin



Important: Waiting on card protectors to arrive, won't be able to trade until I know the cards will be safe in the mail <3  PM if interested in a trade.



​*


----------



## lars708

Im looking for ppl who r willing to give me all 456 cards for free


----------



## evetype

evetype said:


> No longer looking for Agnes nor Mac! But I am now looking for #287 - Claudia and #241 - Hans. Willing to trade Saharah and Porter for them!



No longer needing any of them! I'm looking for Drago, Felicity, and Static! I've got some neat cards in return! PM if your in the US!


----------



## cass.

Currently really looking for;
141 Nana
167 Beau
193 Keaton
332 Shep
335 Dotty
WA 23 Maddie
WA 46 Dobie

You can see all the cards I have for trade here.

Also looking to trade my spare 299 Francine for a 300 Chrissy. I won't trade her for anything else unless I get Chrissy by other means.

Will trade globally, prefer to trade within Canada/US, but I only want NA cards.


----------



## Torts McGorts

ANC said:


> Still seeking Ankha, please see trade thread:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?402511-S1-2-to-Trade-for-S1-4-WA



Annnnnnd still looking. Can offer Stitches. See thread for other wants/haves.


----------



## Cai-crossing

cass. said:


> Currently really looking for 001 Isabelle, you can see all the cards I have for trade here. Also looking to trade my spare 299 Francine for a 300 Chrissy.
> 
> Will trade globally, but I only want NA cards.



*



I have 001 Isabelle but the link for cards you have available to trade seems to be broken :<




​*


----------



## Runa

Updated card list 

*Cards I Need:* 
050 punchy
255 wolfgang


*Cards I Have for Trade:*
176 sprinkle
334 erik
339 frita
049 bonbon
052 poppy
193 keaton
323 katt
127 kitt x2
375 becky
292 baabara
100 walker
372 doc
063 mint

Trading within the US. Please pm me if you're interested!


----------



## opalskiies

Cards I need:

-- Ankha
-- Chrissy

Cards I have for trade:

-- Pascal
-- T-Bone
-- Bella

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, trading in the USA only! Sorry :'(


----------



## ams

Looking for merry!


----------



## dragonlynx

Looking for:
Alfonso
Kevin

Cards for trade:
Tammi
Lyman
Nana
Soleil
Winnie
Tabby

Trading in the US and you can PM me.


----------



## EdIwin3052

have diana, lucky,lobo,zucker,chrissy.  looking for coco,apple,marshal


----------



## intropella

Looking for Pietro, Drago, and more. Look at my thread under my signature.
Can offer a lot of valuable amiibo :0


----------



## cass.

cass. said:


> Currently really looking for;
> 141 Nana
> 167 Beau
> 193 Keaton
> 332 Shep
> 335 Dotty
> WA 23 Maddie
> WA 46 Dobie
> 
> You can see all the cards I have for trade here.
> 
> Also looking to trade my spare 299 Francine for a 300 Chrissy. I won't trade her for anything else unless I get Chrissy by other means.
> 
> Will trade globally, prefer to trade within Canada/US, but I only want NA cards.



Still looking for these!


----------



## intropella

Okay! I am just looking for Pietro now and my missing Series 3 and 4. 
Almost done completing them!
Please help me out.
Again, click through the Amiibo trade link below my signature. Thank you <3


----------



## Crimekiwi

I am also primarily searching for Pietro! Also looking for Bangle and Shep. Plenty of series 1-4 to offer!


----------



## Runa

Only looking for 050 Punchy now! Willing to trade any of these cards for him!

Cards I Have for Trade:
334 Erik
339 Frita
049 Bonbon
052 Poppy
193 Keaton
323 Katt
127 Kitt 
375 Becky
292 Baabara
100 Walker
372 Doc
063 Mint
326 Dizzy

Please pm me if you're interested!


----------



## dragonlynx

Looking for:
Alfonso
Kevin

Cards for trade:
Tammi
Lyman
Nana
Soleil
Winnie
Tabby

Trading in the US and you can PM me.


----------



## MayorRebecca

Just looking for a few now!

*HAVE*

019 - Fauna
315 - Redd
237 - Bam
274 - Flora
258 - Daisy
203 - Tom Nook
355 - Mira (has some slight scratches. Received in a trade. Are not noticeable unless you look very closely)
024 - Kyle 
Plus other more commons here


*WANT*

338 - Fang
344 - Rudy
387 - Rowan
332 - Shep
034 - Kiki


----------



## Tobia

Marshal is the last card I'm seriously looking for. I'd trade 10-20 of my cards for him.
Edit: Yay! I got a Marshal trade!

I'm also casually looking for: Coco, Zell, Marina, Erik, Dotty and Lucky.


----------



## Sprout

TRADE PENDING. Thanks all. 

---------

I need a single WA #19.

Here is my thread
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?407497-Need-a-single-WA-card-(-19)-will-trade-my-dupes

It list the dupes i have. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crimekiwi

Looking for Bangle and Skye!


----------



## intropella

Right now.
I am looking for mostly Pietro and Fuchsia !

Want in S4: 304 Phineas,356 Pietro,397 Iggly
            WA:  17, 49 !


----------



## MayorRebecca

Looking for my last card!

332 - Shep

List of what I have available for trade


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Looking for 19 Maddie WA pm if you have her <3


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for Marshal (and Ankha) trade within US! I have Merengue (would like to save for a Marshal and Ankha trade if possible), Tangy, Bob + more to offer.


----------



## intropella

Update~
Legit only looking for 
ONE MORE FOR SERIES 4!!!
*356 Pietro
*
Also need ONE MORE TO COMPLETE WA!! ToT
17


----------



## dragonlynx

Looking for:
Alfonso
Kevin

Cards for trade:
Tammi
Lyman
Nana
Soleil
Winnie
Tabby

Trading in the US and you can PM me.

Still looking for these cards.


----------



## Elle12

In search of several cards at the moment, but *Diana* and *Pietro* are my main priorities.

I have these cards to offer:



Spoiler: Available Cards



006 Resetti
026 Renee
065 Midge
093 Bertha
119 Felicity
148 Whitney
170 Ruby
176 Sprinkle
206 Pete
221 Kody
228 Bubbles
243 Drago
291 Sparro

WA42 Gonzo



You can also check out my trading thread.

Please send me a PM if you'd like to make a trade.  Thanks!


----------



## Cai-crossing

*



Looking for Skye
Will trade Merengue or anyone on this list <3



Spoiler



Series 1:
- 002 Tom Nook
- 003 DJ KK
- 005 Kapp'n
- 009 Digby
- 010 Pascal
- 013 Saharah (x5)
- 017 Lottie (x2)
- 019 Fauna
- 020 Curt
- 022 Leonardo (x2)
- 025 Al (x3)
- 029 Rasher (x2)
- 030 Tiffany (x3)
- 031 Sheldon 
- 032 Bluebear
- 036 Alli (x2)
- 037 Kabuki (x2)
- 038 Patty
- 039 Jitters
- 040 Gigi (x2)
- 044 Shari 
- 045 Octavian
- 046 Winnie
- 048 Sterling (x2)
- 052 Poppy
- 053 Limberg
- 054 Deena
- 056 Bangle (x3)
- 058 Monique (x2)
- 062 T-Bone (x3)
- 063 Mint
- 067 Flurry (x3)
- 069 Bella (x2)
- 071 Yuka (x2)
- 073 Flo (x3)
- 075 Amelia
- 078 Roscoe
- 079 Truffles
- 080 Eugene (x2)
- 084 Benjamin
- 088 Clay
- 089 Diana (x1)
- 090 Axel (x2)
- 092 Henry 
- 093 Bertha
- 095 Peanut (x2)
- 099 Molly
Series 2:
- 101 K.K. (x3)
- 103 Kicks
- 105 Copper (x3)
- 109 Porter
- 117 Jack
- 118 Poncho
- 119 Felicity (x2)
- 122 Lucha (x2)
- 125 Gwen
- 127 Kitt (x2)
- 128 Tom (x2)
- 130 Prince
- 135 Phoebe (x2)
- 137 Cookie 
- 138 Sly
- 140 Avery
- 145 Carmen
- 147 Scoot
- 148 Whitney
- 152 Wendy
- 157 Moose
- 158 Timbra
- 164 Bianca (x3)
- 166 Kitty 
- 167 Beau 
- 178 Hugh
- 179 Hopper
- 184 Anicotti
- 188 Ankha
- 191 Marcel
- 193 Keaton (x2)
- 194 Gladys
- 199 Big Top (x2)
Series 3
- 206 Pete
- 210 Cyrus (x2)
- 222 Miranda
- 229 Cousteau
- 244 Tangy
- 248 Hazel
- 253 Genji
- 257 Klaus (x2)
- 271 Curlos
- 283 Frank
- 285 Merengue
- 298 Derwin
Series 4
- 301 Isabelle
- 304 Phineas
- 308 Leilani
- 309 Resetti
- 312 Shrunk
- 313 Pave
- 324 Graham
- 327 Penelope
- 328 Boone
- 334 Erik
- 336 Pierce
- 352 Rory
- 354 Walt
- 355 Mira
- 356 Pietro
- 360 Moose (x2)
- 364 Zucker
- 368 Chow
- 374 Tank
- 375 Becky x2
- 379 Nibbles
- 383 Hippeux
- 388 Maelle
- 397 Iggly
- 400 Robin
Welcome Amiibo:
-	03 June
-	18 Jacob
-	24 Murphy
-	32 Admiral






​*


----------



## Crimekiwi

Looking for Tasha, if anybody has a spare for trade!


----------



## Runa

Still looking for 050 Punchy! 

Willing to trade any of these cards for him: 
334 Erik
339 Frita
049 Bonbon
052 Poppy
193 Keaton
323 Katt
127 Kitt 
375 Becky
292 Baabara
100 Walker
372 Doc
063 Mint
326 Dizzy

Please pm me if you're interested! Thank you


----------



## cass.

Currently really looking for;
*019 Fauna
048 Sterling
332 Shep
389 Bruce
WA 19 Maddie*

You can see all the cards I have for trade here.

Also looking to trade my spare *299 Francine* for *300 Chrissy*. I won't trade her for anything else unless I get Chrissy by other means.

Will trade globally, prefer to trade within Canada/US, but I only want NA cards.


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for Marshal! I can trade Merengue/Tangy for him


----------



## Cai-crossing

*



Looking for Mitzi!  Can trade Merengue or any on this list:



Spoiler



Will trade:
Series 1:
- 002 Tom Nook
- 003 DJ KK
- 005 Kapp'n
- 009 Digby
- 010 Pascal
- 013 Saharah (x5)
- 017 Lottie (x2)
- 020 Curt
- 022 Leonardo (x2)
- 025 Al (x3)
- 029 Rasher (x2)
- 030 Tiffany (x3)
- 031 Sheldon 
- 032 Bluebear
- 036 Alli (x2)
- 037 Kabuki (x1)
- 038 Patty
- 039 Jitters
- 040 Gigi (x2)
- 044 Shari 
- 045 Octavian
- 046 Winnie
- 048 Sterling (x2)
- 052 Poppy
- 053 Limberg
- 054 Deena
- 056 Bangle (x3)
- 058 Monique (x2)
- 062 T-Bone (x3)
- 063 Mint
- 067 Flurry (x3)
- 069 Bella (x2)
- 071 Yuka (x2)
- 073 Flo (x3)
- 075 Amelia
- 078 Roscoe
- 079 Truffles
- 080 Eugene (x2)
- 084 Benjamin
- 088 Clay
- 089 Diana (x1)
- 090 Axel (x2)
- 092 Henry 
- 093 Bertha
- 095 Peanut (x2)
- 099 Molly
Series 2:
- 101 K.K. (x3)
- 103 Kicks
- 105 Copper (x2)
- 109 Porter
- 117 Jack
- 118 Poncho
- 119 Felicity (x2)
- 122 Lucha (x2)
- 125 Gwen
- 127 Kitt (x2)
- 128 Tom (x2)
- 130 Prince
- 135 Phoebe (x2)
- 137 Cookie 
- 138 Sly
- 140 Avery
- 145 Carmen
- 148 Whitney
- 152 Wendy
- 157 Moose
- 158 Timbra
- 164 Bianca (x3)
- 166 Kitty 
- 167 Beau 
- 178 Hugh
- 179 Hopper
- 184 Anicotti
- 188 Ankha
- 191 Marcel
- 193 Keaton (x2)
- 194 Gladys
- 199 Big Top (x2)
Series 3
- 206 Pete
- 210 Cyrus (x2)
- 222 Miranda
- 229 Cousteau
- 244 Tangy
- 248 Hazel
- 253 Genji
- 257 Klaus (x2)
- 271 Curlos
- 283 Frank
- 285 Merengue
- 298 Derwin
Series 4
- 301 Isabelle
- 304 Phineas
- 308 Leilani
- 309 Resetti
- 312 Shrunk
- 313 Pave
- 324 Graham
- 327 Penelope
- 328 Boone
- 336 Pierce
- 352 Rory
- 354 Walt
- 355 Mira
- 356 Pietro
- 360 Moose (x2)
- 364 Zucker
- 368 Chow
- 374 Tank
- 375 Becky x2
- 379 Nibbles
- 383 Hippeux
- 388 Maelle
- 397 Iggly
- 400 Robin
Welcome Amiibo:
-	18 Jacob
-	24 Murphy
-	32 Admiral






​*


----------



## Torts McGorts

Have a few more most-wanted:

110 Leila
202 Blathers
246 Eloise
362 Static

Can do multi-card trades for the specials and Static, 1-for-1 for Eloise.

What I have to trade (and lesser wants) here:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?402511-S1-2-4-amp-WA-to-Trade-for-S1-4-WA


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Can anyone from the UK help me out with Sanrio cards? I don't want to buy them from a scalper on eBay. So anybody willing to buy it from Nintendo UK for me, and send to Canada? I'll reimburse shipping cost. PM me please!


----------



## evetype

evetype said:


> No longer needing any of them! I'm looking for Drago, Felicity, and Static! I've got some neat cards in return! PM if your in the US!



No longer need any of these! I'm looking for Lucky, Skye, Fang and JP Chai! I have a few good cards in my thread!


----------



## pandapples

looking for alli, puck, hopper, and moe!


----------



## nostalgibra

Looking for a few commons in particular: 
Scoot
Cobb
Freckles
Pinky
Flo
Pate

and a few that are a little more sought-after: Mira, Kyle, and Static. Also need 215 Isabelle!

I only have a few cards to trade at the moment (Spork, Biskit, Pav?, Plucky x2, and Leopold) but I may get more this week.


----------



## Technothegecko

Looking for Lolly! Willing to trade multiple for her, have a look at my thread and pm me if you can help out!


----------



## Elle12

Still hunting for Diana, as well as a few other cards.  I have the following available to trade (I've added to the list in the last few days).



Spoiler: Cards Available



006 Resetti
026 Renee
093 Bertha
119 Felicity
143 Olivia
159 Zell (EU version)
160 Pekoe
170 Ruby - has some minor scratches/dings near her feet (received that way)
176 Sprinkle
206 Pete
221 Kody
228 Bubbles
243 Drago
291 Sparro
355 Mira



You can also check out my trading thread HERE.  

Send me a PM or post on my thread if you'd like to trade!


----------



## intropella

Just finished my Series 3 & 4 collection within a month! 0: Whoppie.

I am just looking for Zell~
&& Other Series 2 cards (Forum link below my signature)


----------



## cass.

Currently really looking for;
*019 Fauna
048 Sterling*

Also looking to trade my spare *299 Francine* for *300 Chrissy*. I won't trade her for anything else unless I get Chrissy by other means.

You can see all the cards I have for trade here.

Will trade globally, prefer to trade within Canada/US, but I only want NA cards.


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone

Hi!

I'm still looking for *285 Merengue*, and I have a bunch of cards to trade here : http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...LOOKING-FOR-MY-DREAMIES-&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Torts McGorts

Looking for a bunch of NPC cards! Wants and offerings here: 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?402511-S1-2-4-amp-WA-to-Trade-for-S1-4-amp-WA


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex

Looking for Julian and Merengue! Willing to trade 4 or more cards each to get them, have Maple and Fauna for Tier 1s, come see if anything else i have interests you! What I have is here


----------



## princessxtia

Looking for: Tia #121 from series 2
Have to Trade: Pekoe & Nan <3


----------



## Adventure9

I'm looking for *Coco* and *Mira*! If any of y'all could let me know if you have them or if you see someone trading them, that would be great 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And *Phoebe* ^^


----------



## Runa

Looking for *167 Beau*!

Willing to trade any of these cards for him:

339 Frita
049 Bonbon
052 Poppy
193 Keaton
323 Katt
127 Kitt
375 Becky
292 Baabara
100 Walker
372 Doc
063 Mint
326 Dizzy

Please pm me if you're interested


----------



## cass.

Currently mainly looking for the following cards; 
*019 Fauna
048 Sterling
144 Cesar
150 Coco
179 Hopper
332 Shep*

You can see the cards I have for trade here.

Will trade globally, prefer to trade within Canada/US, but I only want NA cards.


----------



## Ruru

Looking for Tasha from Welcome Home!


----------



## hamster

looking for coco and ruby
trading diana, lopez, chai, octavian and flurry for them
thanks!
UK only


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Looking for Ankha! Link to my trading thread is in my signature


----------



## esweeeny

Looking for Punchy + Stitches; let me know you might need, I may have what you are looking for!


----------



## Runa

Looking for 167 Beau and 285 Merengue!

Willing to trade any of these cards for them:

333 Lolly
339 Frita
049 Bonbon
052 Poppy
193 Keaton
323 Katt
127 Kitt
375 Becky
292 Baabara
100 Walker
372 Doc
063 Mint
326 Dizzy

I would like to save Lolly for Merengue.  Trading within the US. Please pm me if you're interested!


----------



## EdIwin3052

Sanrio cards are in stock again at game.co.uk

http://www.game.co.uk/en/amiibo-cards-pack-animal-crossing-new-leaf-sanrio-1733776


----------



## Tobia

EdIwin3052 said:


> Sanrio cards are in stock again at game.co.uk
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/amiibo-cards-pack-animal-crossing-new-leaf-sanrio-1733776



Thank you SO much for letting everyone know. I bought a pack


----------



## esweeeny

Looking for Filbert, Punchy, and Stitches


----------



## Sidon

Im looking for Diana and Julian


----------



## cass.

Currently mainly looking for the following cards; 
*048 Sterling
144 Cesar
150 Coco
179 Hopper
332 Shep*

You can see the cards I have for trade here.

Will trade globally, prefer to trade within Canada/US, but I only want NA cards.


----------



## opalskiies

EdIwin3052 said:


> Sanrio cards are in stock again at game.co.uk
> 
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/amiibo-cards-pack-animal-crossing-new-leaf-sanrio-1733776



So excited for my cards to come in!!!!


----------



## Sidon

North America

Only need Kabuki and Julian! Last 2 left i need

I have a lot of high priority cards to trade for them including Beau, Kyle and Wolfgang


----------



## RedRum2514

Looking for my Last 8 cards to complete my S1 & 3!! Willing to trade multiple for the rare cards and possibly even buy from you!
I am located in Australia but don't mind shipping globally and will accept NA cards! what I have here. what I need;
Bluebear 
Poppy
Flurry
Bunnie
Canberra
Hazel
Curlos
Merengue


----------



## Stepheroo

North America.

I'm looking for Chief, Francine & Chrissy.
Last 3 Dreamie amiibo cards that I need.
Please VM/PM me if you're getting rid of these.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Still looking for a lot of villager cards, but mostly Mitzi, Coco, and Lolly  Trading thread link is in my signature!


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Need Marina and Tia!
I have
Bob
Bluebear
Octavian
Lucha
Savannah
Whitney
Timbra
Zell
Beau
Kid Cat
Lily
Chester
Erik
Coco


----------



## Lazy Faye

Looking for Hamlet, Fauna, and Goldie. Have Stitches, Rudy, and Mira.


----------



## Elle12

I'm mainly looking for Lucky now, and to a lesser extent, Marshal.  Lucky is priority though, so I'd rather secure a trade for him first. 

I have a few high tier cards that I could trade - Fauna, Diana, or Merengue.  Send me a PM/VM or reply to my trading thread if you'd like to make a deal!


----------



## Sidon

Only need 173 Julian! He is the last card i need, i can trade multiple cards for him, I have

Willow
Muffy
Peanut
Wolfgang
Kyle
Mint
Rudy
Molly
Zell
Lopez
Roscoe
Savannah


----------



## nostalgibra

Looking for Scoot! I may or may not have gotten into Vinesauce's amiibo update streams and I may or may not have fallen in love with that goofy duck. I'm also looking for Static and Wart Jr.! 

Currently I have 269 Bree, WA 25 Plucky, and WA 37 Leopold to trade.


----------



## Barbara

Looking for Pierce!


----------



## Torts McGorts

I'm looking for Freckles (236) or any of the following SPs: Porter (109) Nat (115), Chip (116), or Gulliver (314)

I have Jeremiah (076) and/or Olive (45) to offer. 1 for Freckles, or both for one of the SPs I have listed.

Trading within NA, would prefer US.


----------



## papercrowns

Looking for 085 Pancetti! Please PM me~


----------



## MayorRebecca

Looking for WA Ursala only! Have Rover (201), Rocco (322), Rory (352), Rolf (293), & Daisy (258) to trade. Please send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## opalskiies

Looking for;

Coco
JP Chai
_(have now)_
Marcie
Zucker

Have lots and lots of low-mid tiers. Willing to trade 2-3 for Kid Cat and Marcie, 3-4 for Coco, 5-7 for Zucker, and will probably sell my soul for JP Chai (will _pay_ for Chai, please discuss with me in PMs about that like the rules say, thank u)

I'm located in America and would prefer to trade here. I will trade internationally if the trade is good enough.


----------



## Runa

Looking for *285 Merengue* and 167 Beau!

Willing to trade these cards for them:
*333 Lolly*
339 Frita
049 Bonbon
052 Poppy
193 Keaton
323 Katt
127 Kitt
375 Becky
292 Baabara
100 Walker
372 Doc
063 Mint
326 Dizzy

Willing to trade bold for bold or multiples for Beau. Pm me to work something out! Trading in the US.


----------



## hestu

I'm looking for any *Sanrio* cards! Trading within NA, please message me if you have any to trade!!


----------



## Classygirl

I am US LF Whitney, Skye,Lucy Marina,Butch,Phil,Cherry, Bianca,Lopez,Erik and Al ty.
  I have 244 cards to trade see my thread for that and for other cards I need am seeking these are just my top LFs ATM ty.


----------



## Classygirl

It double printed my post ignore or remove ty


----------



## crazymom99

I am searching Lolly #333.  I willing to trade with my extra cards which are: Fang 338, Chief 086, Flora 274, Bam 237. I have a few other cards not listed here that I would be willing to negotiate with.  Send me a private message if you are interested in trading.


----------



## Classygirl

I am seeking Whitney and Marina...Whitney 1 Marina 2nd. I have Chief, Wolfgang, Lolly, and 200 other cards in my thread. Am willing to do 2:1 or 3:1s on my lesser cards if necessary. PM me if you have her or Marina and are willing to deal. TYSM.


----------



## RunningShroom

Stitches is the last card I need!
Willing to give a few of these for him:
Series 1:
14: Luna
16: Lyle
22: Leonardo
30: Tiffany
38: Patty
57: Phil
62: T-Bone x2
75: Amelia
79: Truffles
82: Goose
90: Axel
94: Cyrano
100: Walker
Series 3:
223: Del

260: Tammi
262: Blanche
268: Buck
277: Monty
282: Violet x2
290: Caroline
Series 4:
320: Mott
339: Frita


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Looking for Coco and lots of others! Check my trading thread. Link is in my signature


----------



## Torts McGorts

Still seeking Freckles (236). Have Olive (45) to offer for her. US only.


----------



## RedRum2514

looking for 50+ new cards. click


----------



## opalskiies

Looking for: JP Toby

Have many low - mid tiers to trade, as well as EU Toby.


----------



## Classygirl

Still seeking Whitney and Marina please see my thread or PM me if I have what you need will make a deal. Whitney Prioirty 1. Ty. Do have 180+ cards extra from WAs thru Series 1-4 am willing to trade 2:1 or more if lower cards. TY again.


----------



## Classygirl

Not sure anyone checks this but again still seeking Whitney and Marina new cards to trade on thread.
Also missing S1 cards:Nook,Luna,Al,Lopez,Cherry,Biff,Clay Willow and S4:Shrunk,Zipper,Dotty,Sally,Sidney,and Bruce tysm to those who check here. I try to but fewer ppl posting.


----------



## opalskiies

I am looking for the amiibo festival exclusive cards.


----------



## blackroserandom

So long as my trades arrive, I am completely done! Thanks!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm looking for Julian, Chrissy, and Fang mainly, but other cards too! Please check my trading thread  Link is in signature ^_^


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for the EU Sanrio cards! Whole set only. I have Marshal, Merengue and Tangy plus more to offer!


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for the EU Sanrio cards! Whole set only. I have Marshal, Merengue and Tangy plus more to offer!

Edit: whoops lost internet and it posted again when I connected again.


----------



## dearjenna

I do not have any of the RV series, except for one that I'm not really willing to part with, but I am looking for Hornsby. If anyone has Hornsby and is willing to trade him, please PM so we can talk it out.


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for EU S6 Toby!


----------



## Lazy Faye

In U.S. looking for Fauna and Hamlet. Have Stitches, Mira, Rudy + SP others.


----------



## opalskiies

Looking for the amiibo festival cards. One, two, or all three! doesn't matter!!! willing to trade up to maybe 5 cards each for them, depending on who you're looking for.


----------



## crazymom99

opalskiies said:


> Looking for the amiibo festival cards. One, two, or all three! doesn't matter!!! willing to trade up to maybe 5 cards each for them, depending on who you're looking for.



PM me I could possibly have what you are looking for


----------



## nerdatheart9490

Looking for Cherry and Wolfgang. Offering Goldie, Paolo, Stella, and Katt! US only please


----------



## Classygirl

Looking for Whitney, Cherry,Lopez,Marina and Filbert. Also 002 Nook, 70 Biff, 88 Clay, 112on, 234::Marina, 259:Stinky, 267ippy,202:Blathers, 335otty, and 371:Sally.

 Have Julian,Merengue,Ankha,Chief,Fang,Wolfgang,Tia,Lolly, many more would prefer to trade do have a thread doing 3:1 on other than Whitney and Marina more on those. Please PM me or see my thread before I decide if no one needs what I have to go eBay on last needs and spares.


----------



## crazymom99

Classygirl said:


> Looking for Whitney, Cherry,Lopez,Marina and Filbert. Also 002 Nook, 70 Biff, 88 Clay, 112on, 234::Marina, 259:Stinky, 267ippy,202:Blathers, 335otty, and 371:Sally.
> 
> Have Julian,Merengue,Ankha,Chief,Fang,Wolfgang,Tia,Lolly, many more would prefer to trade do have a thread doing 3:1 on other than Whitney and Marina more on those. Please PM me or see my thread before I decide if no one needs what I have to go eBay on last needs and spares.



I have Lopez if you are still looking for him.  PM me if interested


----------



## Wendy Crossing

Looking for Diana. PM me


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for s6 Toby EU version!


----------



## NeonxVandal

Looking for Flurry & Apple :>


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

I'm looking for Julian among others! I have a bunch of popular cards up for trade in my thread. Link in my signature below!


----------



## Classygirl

I need 8 cards to finish all series am seeking 002 Nook, 77 Cherry 70 Biff 88 Clay 165:Filbert, 202 Blathers, 335: Dotty and 371:Sally am doing 3:1 on missing cards as have 200 to trade on my thread. TY all. Am US also.


----------



## ahylianhero

I need 15 cards to finish my collection! 
067 Flurry, 072 Lionel, 086 Chief, 087 Bunnie, 114 Blanca, 140 Avery, 155 Butch, 160 Pekoe, 178 Hugh, 199 Big Top, 332 Shep, 341 Melba, 371 Sally, 384 Margie, and 389 Bruce.

I currently have 003 DJ KK, 027 Lopez, 044 Shari, 073 Flo, 117 Jack, 207 Mabel, 209 Wendell, 211 Grams, 223 Del, 227 Rodeo, 232 Canberra, 244 Tangy, 246 Eloise, 257 Klaus, 260 Tammi, 265 Gala, 266 Joey, 278 Dora, 291 Sparro, 292 Baabara, 296 Soleil, and 300 Chrissy.


----------



## Ashmeadow

Looking for 364 Zucker. I have 333 Lolly among a few others to offer. I'm in the US. Please PM me! 

EDIT: I currently have a trade in progress


----------



## Classygirl

Looking for last 6 cards 002 Nook, 70 Biff, 88 Clay,** 165 Filbert** 202 Blathers, and 335 Dotty to complete all series many cards to trade. Am US trader. TY all who look here. I have many cards to trade.


----------



## Elle12

Only a few cards to go until I'm satisfied with calling my collection complete.

Primarily seeking 233 Colton (pending), 307 Gracie (pending), and 366 Ribbot.  Also interested in 251 Chester, 265 Gala, 284 Chadder.

I have 019 Fauna (x2), 303 Katrina, and 322 Rocco to offer.  

Send me a PM or check out my trading thread.  Thanks!


----------



## opalskiies

I'm still looking for the amiibo festival cards. Also looking for Fauna and Punchy. Please PM me!


----------



## crazymom99

opalskiies said:


> I'm still looking for the amiibo festival cards. Also looking for Fauna and Punchy. Please PM me!



I still have them, but did hear back from you from my last PM

- - - Post Merge - - -



ahylianhero said:


> I need 15 cards to finish my collection!
> 067 Flurry, 072 Lionel, 086 Chief, 087 Bunnie, 114 Blanca, 140 Avery, 155 Butch, 160 Pekoe, 178 Hugh, 199 Big Top, 332 Shep, 341 Melba, 371 Sally, 384 Margie, and 389 Bruce.
> 
> I currently have 003 DJ KK, 027 Lopez, 044 Shari, 073 Flo, 117 Jack, 207 Mabel, 209 Wendell, 211 Grams, 223 Del, 227 Rodeo, 232 Canberra, 244 Tangy, 246 Eloise, 257 Klaus, 260 Tammi, 265 Gala, 266 Joey, 278 Dora, 291 Sparro, 292 Baabara, 296 Soleil, and 300 Chrissy.



I have Shep.  PM me


----------



## crazymom99

Looking for Tipper.


----------



## Classygirl

Down to needing 5 cards and I have around 200 doubles to trade am US only need 002 Nook 202 Blathers, 70 Biff, 88 Clay and 165 Filbert tt have many to offer.


----------



## NeonxVandal

NeonxVandal said:


> Looking for Flurry & Apple :>




Still looking..♡


----------



## Chicha

Looking for Marina!

I have Groucho, Agent S, Jay, & Plucky (welcome amiibo) or maybe I have a villager you're looking for. Please VM for more info.


----------



## phoenyx9

Update: **trade pending: Francine for Cookie**
Looking for: 137 Cookie 

have:  024 Kyle, 081 Eunice, 121 Tia, 155 Butch, 179 Hopper, 190 Vesta, 192 Pango, 226 Mitzi, 248 Hazel, 336 Pierce and 382 Lobo.  I also have some SP cards to trade.

Edit: I still need 15 cards from S2-S4.  I posted the cards I need on the message board on my profile.  If anyone is interested in any of the above cards listed above, please check my list and pm me with an offer.


----------



## Torts McGorts

Especially looking for the following SP cards:  

109 Porter
116 Chip
314 Gulliver

Please see trading post. SP-wise, I can offer 102 Reese or 307 Gracie.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?402511-H-Series-2-4-W-All-series

Trading within the US only.


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for Sanrio EU s6 Toby. I have amiibo festival Rosie to offer and some other common cards!


----------



## crazymom99

Looking for Poncho


----------



## NeonxVandal

Looking for  Apple & Phoebe :>
Please send me a pm!


----------



## opalskiies

n/a


----------



## phoenyx9

*Pending trade: 167 Beau for 226 Mitzi*
Looking for: 167 Beau

Have: 024 Kyle, 121 Tia, 135 Phoebe, 226 Mitzi x2, 237 Bam, 299 Francine, 336 Pierce, 382 Lobo and others.

I also have some WA cards.  There is a more complete list of the cards I need and can offer on the message board in my profile.


----------



## Elle12

I'm just about done!  I need 284 Chadder and 366 Ribbot to finish things off.  Have 019 Fauna, 303 Katrina, and 322 Rocco available to trade.. 

Just need 366 Ribbot now!  Have 019 Fauna and 303 Katrina available to trade. 

Send me a PM or reply on my trading thread to make an offer!


----------



## leeaboo

Looking for Amiibo Festival cards. Please send a PM or see my thread


----------



## Torts McGorts

EDIT: NM, all available cards currently spoken for.


----------



## zombiefunfair

*Looking for:* 137 Cookie, 317 Goldie, 331 Pashmina, 335 Dotty

*I have:* 15 Tortimer, 38 Patty, 50 Punchy, 52 Poppy, 55 Snake, 61 Tutu, 64 Pudge, 83 Annalisa, 99 Molly, 111 Shrunk, 120 Ozzie, 135 Phoebe, 141 Nana, 168 Nan, 179 Hopper, 183 Camofrog, 187 Vic, 192 Pango, 194 Gladys, 203 Tom Nook, 208 Leif, 212 Timmy, 233 Colton, 238 Friga, 270 Rooney, 280 Victoria, 282 Violet, 290 Caroline, 293 Rolf, 297 Apollo, 312 Shrunk

US only. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## AutumnWolf

The last couple of popular cards that I am needing for my collection are Flurry and Marina!  I have Stitches, Cookie, and several others that I can offer an exchange! I have a full trading thread if you would like to take a look at what else I have to offer! Thank you! ❤


----------



## opalskiies

Have Stella to trade. Looking for offers


----------



## StarrySkye3

I am looking for Lolly. I have many cards including Stitches, Chrissy, Goldie, Shep, and more. Check out my thread and PM me if you want to do a trade!

My Trading Thread


----------



## nostalgibra

I currently only have Astrid and Kid Cat to trade (funds are low so I haven't been able to buy any new packs  ) so I'm looking to trade them in the meantime! I'm REALLY looking for Scoot so please vm/pm me if you have a Scoot double! But I also need tons more commons, so hmu!

edit: I found Scoot! Kid Cat is gone, so now if anyone needs Astrid let me know what you've got.


----------



## leeaboo

Desperately seeking *BOB!!!*
Please send me a pm if you have him


----------



## Torts McGorts

I am looking for Zucker! I have Fang to offer for him. US only.


----------



## meo

Looking for Erik, Chai, and Sylvana.


----------



## meo

Just looking for Chai and Erik now.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Still looking for Lolly! I have Diana, Chrissy, Stitches, Goldie, and others to trade for her. I'm also receiving Ankha, Marina, and Fang in a trade so if you're after those stay tuned for when I receive them. Thanks!


----------



## Torts McGorts

Still seeking Zucker! I have Fang to trade for him (or a combo of Shrunk & Grizzly, your choice).


----------



## nostalgibra

Looking for Static and Rudy! I have Phoebe and Ribbot as well as Twiggy, Lopez, and Chip. Will trade more than one for them, so if you have either pm me and we can negotiate!


----------



## meo

Looking for Chai, Erik, and Punchy. 
Have a WA Boots for trade. Also have Cyrano's card. 
I'm happy to also negotiate other forms of trade so pm me. Thanks. :]


----------



## Chicha

Looking for Marina & Sylvana! Please PM me if you're willing to trade their card. I might have one of your dreamie's cards in return.


----------



## ceo

DESPERATELY looking for Apple and Kiki, willing to offer 5 cards in exchange for one!! (europe)


----------



## Sona

Looking for Etoile (sanrio amiibo)
have lots of cards and will trade for her <3
Depending on who you want, I am willing to trade up to 10 of my cards for her
thanks


----------



## Runa

Looking for 167 Beau and 285 Merengue!

Willing to trade any of these cards for them:

333 Lolly
339 Frita
049 Bonbon
052 Poppy
193 Keaton
323 Katt
127 Kitt
375 Becky
292 Baabara
100 Walker
372 Doc
063 Mint
326 Dizzy

I would like to save Lolly for Merengue. Willing to trade more than one card for Beau. Trading within the US. Please pm me if you're interested!


----------



## AbbySultana

Desperately looking for WA #46 Dobie! PM me if you want to trade!


----------



## ZagZig321

Looking for : Cheif 086, Fang 388, Freya 196, Whitney 148, Frita 339, Eunice 081, Coco 150, Lucky 385, Chester 251, Lolly 333, and Ahnka 188. 
Have : listed here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?417021-H-1-4-LF-Various-Cards!-(Updated!)


----------



## Barbara

I am looking for WA 29 Julia and WA 42 Gonzo!


----------



## crazymom99

Runa said:


> Looking for 167 Beau and 285 Merengue!
> 
> Willing to trade any of these cards for them:
> 
> 333 Lolly
> 339 Frita
> 049 Bonbon
> 052 Poppy
> 193 Keaton
> 323 Katt
> 127 Kitt
> 375 Becky
> 292 Baabara
> 100 Walker
> 372 Doc
> 063 Mint
> 326 Dizzy
> 
> I would like to save Lolly for Merengue. Willing to trade more than one card for Beau. Trading within the US. Please pm me if you're interested!



Sent a PM


----------



## Chicha

Looking for Marina's card (234)! Am willing to trade 2 for 1 for her. PM me if there's any villager you want in return, I may have them.


----------



## ok.sean

Looking for Maddie, pick two of these:
 - peanut
 - poppy
 - octavian
 - bunnie
 - kiki


----------



## ZagZig321

Currently Looking For: Fang (388), Whitney (148), Lucky (385), Lolly (333), and Ahnka (188)

I Have : Punchy (050), Stitches (318), and many others  

-> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?417021-H-1-4-LF-Various-Cards!-(Updated!)


----------



## evetype

Looking for Puck And Drake! Hoping to trade Bluebear, Punchy or Flurry for both!


----------



## ok.sean

in desperate search of maddie, please pm me


----------



## Runa

Just looking for 167 Beau!

Willing to trade any of these cards for him:

102 Reese
017 Lottie
306 Tommy
114 Blanca

339 Frita
049 Bonbon
052 Poppy
193 Keaton
323 Katt
127 Kitt
292 Baabara 
100 Walker
372 Doc
063 Mint
326 Dizzy

Willing to trade 2:1 for Beau. Trading within the US. Please pm me if you're interested!


----------



## Noodledoods

Hello everyone! I am currently looking for Punchy, Lolly and Kiki! I have Lionel,
 Friga, Merengue and many other cards to trade for the three of them. PM me if you are interested!
*[From EU, more precisely France, trading with EU and/or NA]*


----------



## bella1008

...


----------



## bella1008

...


----------



## nostalgibra

I have *202 Blathers* and am looking for any one (1) of these special cards for him: 

006 Resetti OR 309 Resetti
012 Redd
014 Luna
110 Leila
112 Don
216 Franklin
303 Katrina
306 Tommy
311 Lottie
312 Shrunk
316 Zipper


----------



## ZagZig321

Hello! Looking for :  Tipper (129), Lopez (027), Zell (159), Lucky (385), Marina (234), Bianca(164), Boots (WA 34), and Raddle (WA 28)

I have for trade :  Portia (021), Alli (036), Deena (054), Nate (059), Gruff (066), Clyde (068), Flip (177), Rodeo (227), Velma (230), Beardo (249), Bree (269), Rooney (270), Hamlet (275), Baabra (292)


----------



## StarrySkye3

Looking for Reese, Mabel or Lottie figures, or the Isabelle and K.K Promo Cards. Here is a list of my cards available. Please let me know if you're willing to part with one of them for some cards!


----------



## lizzyd

Looking for Ketchup (WA 14).  Have series 1-4 including Bluebear, Stitches, Merengue and others, and WA cards including Tasha (WA 50), Piper (WA 4), and Stella (WA 7) to trade for him.


----------



## toricrossing

Looking for tangy, ruby, genji. I have Truffles and Keaton


----------



## Twisterheart

Looking for NA 002 Tom Nook. I have several cards I can trade for him.


----------



## evetype

Clear!


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for Rudy. Can trade many WA cards and others


----------



## Vonny

Anyone willing to trade Marshal for 1000 TBT?


----------



## Braixen

Looking for Julian!
I'm have Bluebear, Punchy and a ton more (willing to trade more than one card for him).
Cards I have can be found here!


----------



## ZagZig321

--


----------



## evetype

Clear!


----------



## Torts McGorts

I have an extra WA 35 Weber for trade. Looking for either WA 07 Stella or WA 36 Candi. US only. Thanks!

Trade in progress!


----------



## Lauryn

Looking for Ankha, have many cards to trade for her
Choose as many as you'd want!|
Some cards such as Fang, Skye, Phoebe, Pekoe etc


----------



## ceynomore

IF YOU HAVE ZUCKER please message me I need this tasty, tiny octopus in my life and I've got over 100 spares to choose from for trading <3

I'm also looking for Ankha and Merengue but ZUCKER is my main priority right now.


----------



## catmerchant

Looking for *WA Cleo* which is the last card I need! Willing to offer multiple cards, I have lots! PM me


----------



## KnightsSorrow

I'm desperately after about half of the series 1 villagers, in the EU style of cards. I have plenty of series 2 and WA available to trade, or I'm willing to purchase them. Message me for what I have, and for what I need.


----------



## evetype

closed!~


----------



## Rianna

closed!


----------



## samyfav

Looking for 
212 Timmy
220 Tabby
236 Freckles
246 Eloise
250 Ava
256 Diva
264 Marshal
268 Buck
275 Hamlet
283 Frank
292 Baabara
293 Rolf
295 Antonio
to complete series 3


----------



## Maudee

Looking for most of series 4 cards or any of WA, also really want Marcel, Lobo, Sheri. I have to trade-
001 Isabelle, 
004 Sable
012 Redd
022 Leonardo
039 Jitters
042 Marcie,
064 Pudge
082 Goose, 
120 Ozzie, 
206 Pete
215 Isabelle
225 Ken
257 Klaus
280 Victoria


----------



## psiJordan

Looking For: Bob, Fauna, and Mint
Trade for: Opal, Alli, Savannah, Joan

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looking For: Bob, Fauna, and Mint
Trade for: Opal, Alli, Savannah, Joan


----------



## Aerialscapes

Looking For: 105 Copper (JP)
For trade: 333 Lolly, Many WA cards, and much more!


----------



## goomykins

*finished!!*


----------



## Lozzybear

Hi! I'm looking for these cards:

*342 Bones*
399 Twiggy
325 Peaches
*137 Cookie*
018 Bob
*241 Hans
196 Freya*
294 Maple
333 Lolly
360 Rod
244 Tangy
362 Static
135 Phoebe
063 Mint

I have all of these to trade:


Spoiler



008 Timmy
207 Mabel
139 Blaire
164 Bianca
032 Bluebear
097 Willow
341 Melba
290 Caroline
278 Dora x2
229 Cousteau
393 Frobert
273 Moe
091 Muffy
144 Cesar
231 Elvis
257 Klaus
250 Ava
222 Miranda
395 Cally
084 Benjamin
189 Drift
370 Jacques
372 Doc
092 Henry
227 Rodeo
239 Ricky
064 Pudge
057 Phil
088 Clay


PM me if you're interested in trading! My trading thread with my rules & transactions is here.


----------



## krystwal

Disregard!


----------



## Lozzybear

LF> 335 Dotty! If anyone has her, pleaseee PM me!

I can offer 2-3 normal cards for her, depending on what you choose.
US only.

Here's the cards I have for trade:


Spoiler



008 Timmy
029 Rasher
032 Bluebear
057 Phil
060 Samson
064 Pudge
084 Benjamin
088 Clay (on hold)
091 Muffy
092 Henry
097 Willow
144 Cesar
164 Bianca
189 Drift
207 Mabel
222 Miranda
227 Rodeo
229 Cousteau
231 Elvis
232 Canberra
239 Ricky
248 Hazel
250 Ava
257 Klaus
270 Rooney
273 Moe
278 Dora x2
290 Caroline
328 Boone
330 Croque
393 Frobert
395 Cally



PM me if you're interested in trading.  Thank you!!


----------



## Shinji~

I'm in Germany and I'm *looking for Lucky - 385* (any region is ok).
In exchange I *can offer you Chief - 086, Blanca - 114, Kidd - 134 and Katie - 107* (all EU).
I will ship anywhere worldwide.
I could also offer to buy you other cards you want from eBay as long as the price is reasonable.


----------



## ZagZig321

Mainly looking for Kidd, Tammy, and Pierce!

LF : Shari, Kidd, Ava, Genji, Gala, Maple, Pierce, Jacques, Tammy

FT: Portia, Deena, Gruff, Flip, Rodeo, Velma, Beardo, *Ahnka*


----------



## Rianna

I'm looking for Wolfgang & I am willing to trade multiple cards for him including Beau or Tia.  Please check my thread for a full list of cards available for trade. Thanks!


----------



## Adonis-Sun

Looking fo *Pashmina, Erik*, Mott, Butch, Daisy, Mathilda, Purrl, *Walt, Agnes,* Rooney, Kidd and Bruce!! Also WA Sylvana and Raddle! I can trade 2 cards for a WA. And also Goldie, either version of her is okay.



Spoiler: For Trade



DJ KK,
Naomi,, Rory, Puddles, Cube, T-Bone, Astrid, Lyman-P, Pippy, Penelope, Canberra, Miranda, Frobert, Spork, Maelle, Gloria-P, Greta, Stinky, Hazel, Friga, Graham, Marcie, Bertha, Biff, Peewee


Note: the * means I'm picky and will want 1:2 or a good offer, the -P means trade pending, and  the *Bold* means high-priority.

US and Canada only please!


----------



## MEOWgicalCat

LF Cat Cards (except for Bob, Rosie and Mitzi).

Have for trade.
292 Baabara
285 Merengue
271 Curlos
253 Genji
245 Mac
212 Timmy

Preferably in Canada, but also US.


----------



## Maude

My list was getting rather long so I made a thread.


----------



## Fussybear

Looking for: *LOLLY & DOBIE*

Have: 

*Merengue
*Whitney
*Marina
*Chief
*Sprinkle
*WA-ELLIE #33
*WA-CLEO #48

I have many more cards so please ask and I might have what you are looking for


----------



## Braixen

Looking for Julian!
I'm have a ton of cards I'm willing to trade, and I will trade any *four* of my cards for him!
Cards I have can be found here!


----------



## Corvid

I have Diana and Soleil! will trade both for either one of the following: wolfgang, marshal, stitches


----------



## satine

I am looking for Bob! I just really want him. He's so expensive to purchase on eBay, I lost my copy of him when my backpack got stolen lol!!! I have a ton of cards (including WA) and will trade up to 3 of them for him. I will message you a list of my cards if you PM me! 

I am also looking for Deirdre, Erik and Wolfgang! These are a little less priority though.


----------



## ESkill

Closed


----------



## ZagZig321

Looking for Marshal! I have: 

010 Pascal
019 Fauna
054 Deena
068 Clyde
095 Peanut
122 Lucha
156 Gabi
177 Flip
194 Gladys
230 Velma
239 Ricky
249 Beardo
281 Lyman
337 Queenie
357 Aurora
385 Lucky
391 Gayle


----------



## AlienLiaru

Closed


----------



## crispmaples

I am looking for 299 Francine & 300 Chrissy.

I have cards like Muffy, Poppy, Ava, Bill, Agent S and Kid Kat.


----------



## krystwal

Looking for Fang, Kyle, Chief, Lobo!! 
I have Marina for trade, as well as some other cards: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ker-234-Marina-Various-Cards!-&#9734;&#24417;. 

Please PM me and let me know.


----------



## ESkill

Closed.


----------



## duckykate

looking for
-Skye
-chief
-Jeremiah
-Frank
-Julian
-Bob

i have a ton of cards to trade with more on the way including stitches and zucker


----------



## AmiiboHunters

katezilla said:


> looking for
> -Skye
> -chief
> -Jeremiah
> -Frank
> -Julian
> -Bob
> 
> i have a ton of cards to trade with more on the way including stitches and zucker




Pm'd


----------



## Lozzybear

Want:
*087 Bunnie*
121 Tia
153 Alfonso
155 Butch
167 Beau
*179 Hopper
196 Freya*
264 Marshal
285 Merengue
300 Chrissy
302 Brewster
317 Goldie
338 Fang
*356 Pietro*
368 Chow

Have:


Spoiler



Have:
008 Timmy
029 Rasher
041 Quillson
060 Samson
064 Pudge
078 Roscoe
084 Benjamin
097 Willow
100 Walker
135 Phoebe
144 Cesar
164 Bianca
232 Canberra
237 Bam
250 Ava
270 Rooney
274 Flora
278 Dora x2
296 Soleil
330 Croque
363 Celia
393 Frobert


Please PM me if interested in trading. Feel free to show me your list of cards if you want any of mine but don't have any of my listed wants.


----------



## aburayacrossing

Looking for:

037 Kabuki
150 Coco
243 Drago
253 Genji
12 Wade
26 Sandy
46 Dobie
50 Tasha
Etoile

Have lots of S1-4, listed here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Dobie-Tasha-amp-Etoile&p=7720777#post7720777


----------



## Rose

I'm offering all of the following cards!
071 Yuka
091 Muffy
021 Portia
072 Lionel
042 Marcie
059 Tate
023 Cheri
065 Midge
082 Goose
073 Flo
086 Chief
043 Puck
062 T-Bone
022 Leonardo
044 Shari
0177 Flip
188 Ankha
137 Cookie
130 Prince
193 Keaton
163 Ed
151 Groucho
181 Drake
141 Nana
191 Marcel
121 Tia
180 Pecan
165 Filbert
145 Carmen
126 Coach
162 Mathilda
192 Pango

Looking for Lolly, Fauna, Marshal, Julian, Molly, Maple, Baabara and Merengue! PM me with any offers.


----------



## ESkill

Closed


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Looking for Kid Cat and Carmen! These are the last two important cards I need!


----------



## Nenya

moved to other thread


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Looking for series 3 & 4 Isabelle! Have lots to trade!


----------



## Adonis-Sun

LF Bob and Kiki!!
Have Fauna, Flurry, Bam, Kevin, and more i can trade!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Looking for Series 1 & 4 Isabelle!


----------



## Bink.

Just looking for my dreamies here  Most importantly Clay, Molly, Coco, and Drake.

I have Sable, Bluebear, Cheri, Shari, Walker, Rudy, Drago, Fang, Gayle, plus more listed here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ari-Walker-Fang-Gayle-W-Clay-Fauna-Molly-Coco

In Canada but will ship to the US.


----------



## ams

Looking for Angus! Trading any of my extra WA cards for him


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Looking for Marina, Vivian and Plucky, I'm I'll trade quite a few cards for them.


----------



## onionpudding

Looking for Wolfgang, Lolly, Aurora & Pekoe! Willing to trade multiple unwanted cards for them!


----------



## Bink.

Still looking for Clay, Molly, Coco and Fauna. Possibly willing to trade multiples from my list:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...bear-Kitty-Fang-Gayle-W-Clay-Fauna-Molly-Coco

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still looking for Clay, Molly, Coco and Fauna. Possibly willing to trade multiples from my list:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...bear-Kitty-Fang-Gayle-W-Clay-Fauna-Molly-Coco


----------



## Pookah-chu

I'm looking for Cookie

I made a new post but it isn't showing up  I am now looking for Coco and Chester, I have Ankha


----------



## Ilafae

{NA}

*Looking for:* Lolly
*For Trade:* Bree, Tia, Bob, Apple, Peanut, Olivia, Daisy, Dora, Biskit, Stella, Rodeo, Chief, Goldie ( from amiibo festival set )


----------



## StarrySkye3

Looking for:
-Merry 252
-Tangy 244
-Pecan 180
-Carmen 145
-Wendy 152
-Diana 089
Tasha wa50


Have:
-Violet 282
-Genji 253
-Chevre 242
-Kody 221
-Pete 206
-Astrid 276

Will trade for others if I have cards you're interested in. Let me know what you have! Thanks


----------



## StarrySkye3

Double post oops


----------



## duckykate

Looking for my queen jambette, i have a ton of cards im willing to exchange


----------



## ESkill

Looking for 202 Blathers, 264 Marshal, and 355 Mira. I have a lot of cards including 299 Francine, 243 Drago, and 258 Daisy. PM me if interested in trading, thanks!


----------



## Pookah-chu

I have Ankha to trade, looking for Coco and Phil (preferably both) or other offers.


----------



## Tikikata

I'm looking for *Hans* and *Fang*! Let me know if you're interested in trading or selling!!!


----------



## KingKyle

Looking for:
Merry, Rosie, Felicity, Blaire, Tom, Purrl

View my thread here to see what cards I have to offer


----------



## Twisterheart

Looking for: Nat, Ankha, Marshal, Zucker and Rosie. 

Here is my list of cards up for trade.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looking for: Nat, Ankha, Marshal, Zucker and Rosie. 

Here is my list of cards up for trade.


----------



## evetype

Have: 18 - Bob, 293 - Rolf, 302 - Bathers
Want: Marshal OR Rosie OR 11 Boris OR 38 Spike OR 41 Norma
I'm more than willing to trade all three for any ONE of these cards!!


----------



## ESkill

Closed


----------



## heatherehl

Hi there!! I’m looking for Bob, Cherry, and Marina! Cherry especially! I have tons of cards I can trade including Julian, Fang, and Cookie! If you’re interested please message me and I’ll send you the whole list of what I’ve got available  I’m more than willing to trade multiple cards (up to like 5 or 6 depending) for any one of these guys!

US only please


----------



## Maude

I'm looking for Marcel & Vesta, I linked a thread with my cards to trade below.http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?436149-FT-series-1-4-Inc-Merengue-Wolfgang-and-Ruby-LF-series-1-4&referrerid=447248


----------



## OddityBloggity

I’m seeking the Amiibo card for Hamphrey. I’ve tried for a while and had no luck finding one. Hamphrey was one of my first villagers and I would really love to have his card. I'm also interested in Resetti.

I’m offering any of the following cards:

Doc
Lolly
Lucky
Samson
Timmy

I also have WA card:
Maddie


If you are seeking a specific card other than these, depending on what it is I may be able to make it work

Let me know if you’re interested! I would really appreciate it!


----------



## amazonevan19

I'm looking for Roscoe and Colton! Here's my thread with what I have to offer: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?447889-LF-078-Roscoe-233-Colton-FT-List


----------



## Lozzybear

Hi, I'm looking for 318 Stitches right now, so if you have him please let me know. I'll trade 2, _maybe_ 3 cards of your choice for him.  Keep in mind I don't want the Amiibo Festival version.

Here's what I have atm:


Spoiler



008 Timmy
029 Rasher
041 Quillson
060 Samson
064 Pudge
073 Flo
078 Roscoe (attached)
084 Benjamin
099 Molly (attached)
144 Cesar
159 Zell
232 Canberra
237 Bam
250 Ava
255 Wolfgang (attached)
270 Rooney (attached)
278 Dora x2
223 Del
241 Hans
297 Apollo
330 Croque

48 Cleo (*this card is the UK version!!* also I'm very attached)



Please send me a PM if you wanna trade, thanks!
And here's a link to my trading thread for updates: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?428461-W-Tia-Purrl-Stitches-H-Wolfgang-Apollo-etc


----------



## Valzed

Hi! I'm looking for Ankha. She's one of my original villagers & is still in my town. She's also one of my favorites. After a recent bout of the flu where I couldn't play for a few days I'm very worried about losing her. I was lucky this time but you never know what can happen. I'll happily trade more than 1 card for her. I have Coco, Marcel, & many others. Here's my trading thread with all the cards I'm offering: Trading Thread. If you're looking for a card & I don't have it listed I may still have it but have not offered it for trade yet. Please PM me if you have Ankha so we can work out a trade. Thanks so much!

EDIT: I got her in a pack I purchased on a whim! So happy I could cry!


----------



## Riyuu

Hi ! 

I'm in France and would prefer to trade with people in EU / PAL cards.

I'm would love to get Coco, Ruby, Genji and Dotty.

There are loooots of cards that I don't have (the whole welcome amiibo serie for example), and I have a bunch to trade, so if there is one you want, don't hesitate to PM me ^^.

What I have to trade : 


Spoiler



003 DJ KK x2
005 Kapp'n
006 Resetti x4
017 Lottie
107 Katie
111 Shrunk
116 Chip
201 Rover
208 Leif
301 Isabelle
311 Lottie

024 Kyle x2
041 Quillson
072 Lionel
082 Goose
092 Henry
141 Nana x2
143 Olivia
185 Chops
187 Vic
219 Anchovy
289 Boomer
354 Walt
384 Margie



Thanks !


----------



## onionpudding

Made a thread for this! NVM!


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Just looking for Chops, June, Olive and Spike!


----------



## ESkill

Looking for Cousteau, I have a lot of cards to trade.PM me if interested.


----------



## xserana.volkihar

Looking for Bob!! Just let me know who you’d want to trade for, I have a lot of cards I’d be willing to trade. I’ve been looking for him forever now!!! PM me


----------



## piercedhorizon

272; Skye!!!
Have many to trade!


----------



## Brianstorm

I need these WA cards:

Vivian
Tybalt
Sylvana
Jakey
Ketchup
Dobie
Julia
Ellie


----------



## evetype

Have: 045 - Octavian, 253 - Genji, 302 - Brewster, 024 - Kyle
Want: WA 38 - Spike
Willing to trade multiple for him!


----------



## DanielCat

I am looking for Tom (The Cat), Kabuki, Goose, and Broffina!

I have about 50 cards to trade, and I don’t really need any of them. If you are curious if I have a certain one just ask me.


----------



## lemoncrossing

Looking for Sylvana and Marshal! They’re the last two I need to complete my collection <3

I have a large collection of cards to trade, so check my thread if you’d like.


----------



## onionpudding

Looking for mostly: Lucky and Papi! I have a thread with my amiibo cards I have for trade! If you want my last WA card for either them, I'll be happy to trade!!

PM me!


----------



## Mayor Jack

I'm looking for Julian, Ed, Welcome Amiibo Cards and Sanrio cards! If you are willing to swap with me I will be happy to. I don't have many good doubles but I do have Diana. I will trade her for Julian or any of the sanrio cards.
Thanks!


----------



## Jeongguk

Looking for Genji or Rudy!! Also I have Pietro in boxes today for anyone wanting him (he’s original)!!


----------



## evetype

Need 264 - Marshal, 242 - Chevre, and s2 and s3 of the sanrio cards. I have 024 - Kyle, 089 - Diana, 167 - Beau, 318 - Stitches, 333 - Lolly, and 01 - Vivian, 41 - Norma. Sanrio gets priority.
Us only, the more cards the better and please let me send first! I've been having a spotty schedule so I want you to get the card first.

Updated 10/10/18


----------



## Rianna

Looking for 294 Maple & 364 Zucker - willing to trade multiple cards for them! Thanks!


----------



## Hai

Anyone selling the welcome amiibo cards (the rv ones) in the EU?
I'm from Germany.


----------



## SteffyCrossing77

*looking for*

Hello all. Im looking for Marshal and Aknha to finish series 1-4 .
Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rianna said:


> Looking for 294 Maple & 364 Zucker - willing to trade multiple cards for them! Thanks!



I have zucker. pm me. srry im a newbie in btf


----------



## esweeeny

looking for Sylana, Pekoe, and June!


----------



## lemoncrossing

Looking for Sylvana. I have multiple up for trade in my thread!


----------



## Brianstorm

I desperately need Skye, Wolfgang and Lobo.

I have Kyle and Chief for trade.


----------



## Crimekiwi

Looking for Claudia and Bianca! Send me the list of what you want and we can talk about a trade!


----------



## onionpudding

*Looking for 250 Ava!

PM me if you have her and include villagers you are looking for!*


----------



## Oldcatlady

I'm looking for 160- Pekoe

Can trade:
Alice
Jambette
Leila
Lionel
Bonbon
Snake
Sable
Leila

PM please, thank you~


----------



## evetype

willing to trade my winnie and walker for kidd, pashmina, papi! 1 to 1 for any of those!


----------



## Nayab

Looking for Olive the bear! With New Horizons coming out soon, I want to surprise my partner with an amiibo card for their childhood favourite villager. Please hit me up with a private message if you have Olive available :3


----------



## blossoming

Looking for daisy the dog


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Looking for Butch, very intently


----------



## shelbunny

Looking for my girl Tangy! Let me know if you want to trade!


----------



## jatsuki

looking for 264 Marshal and 294 Maple! A friend and I plan to share amiibo cards once NH comes out! I am trading all the series 3 cards I have for them so please DM me for more info! thank you!


----------



## Bubble Pop

Hi all I'm in the UK and looking for Maple as well, DM me if possible, I don't have a massive amount to trade from but she's one of my favourite villagers!


----------



## Hedley

New post created below; these trades have been completed


----------



## Kotton

Looking for just Tangy! 

I have: Boomer, Daisy, Ed,Gladys, Elvis, Gaston, & Freckles

willing to trade art for card
PM me for any questions!


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for Marshal! I have Tangy for trade


----------



## Hedley

I’m down to my last 5 cards!
Seeking Lolly, Apollo, Frank, Francine, and Static.

Willing to trade up to 5:1 from my remaining cards!  Looking for US versions only but will trade within the US and Canada!  See my thread for info


----------



## PotatoSenpai

*Trade*

Looking for Ankha, Marina, Lucky
Please pm me.


----------



## Tomkatsu

*Have a lot to offer looking for tangy + others!*

here is my post on what I have to offer! https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...s-(have-a-lot-to-offer)&p=8468272#post8468272


----------



## Opulation

Looking for WA cards!

Priority:

•*Boots*
•*Snooty*
•*Julia*

Others:
•Vivian
•Paolo
•Hornsby
•Stella
•Maddie
•Maggie
•Dobie
•Sylvana

Willing to purchase depending on price. I also have Kyle, Drago, Annalisa, Cranston, Tex, Phoebe, Kicks amiibo figure, and many special cards (i.e. Isabelle, Nat, etc) that I may be willing to trade, depending on the deal. Feel free to PM me to ask questions or make offers! Thank you for your help!


----------



## tmq927

Have my own posted thread but I am specifically looking for 385 Lucky. 

HERE to see if I have anything you may be interested in. I am also willing to trade multiples if necessary.


----------



## teafish

Looking for Cookie!

Cards I have for trade:
Series 1-4
Digby 009 SP
K.K. 101 SP
DJ K.K. 003 SP
Phineas 304 SP
Pelly 204 SP
Redd 012 SP
Luna 014 SP
Wendell 209 SP
Joan 007 SP
Resetti 309 SP

Bluebear 032, Eunice 081, Daisy 258,Walker 100,Biskit 279,Octavian 045
Antonio 295, Jeremiah 076, Henry 092,Melba 341
Mira 355, Lobo 382, Punchy 050, Lolly 333
Felicity 119, Muffy 091
and many others https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?478108-Want-Cookie-For-Trade-Series-1-4&p=8479029#post8479029


----------



## Tako

Looking for:
019 - Fauna
087 - Bunnie
099 - Molly
_188 - Ankha (Pending trade!)_

With Molly on high priority.

Have 50+ cards available for trade from series 2 and 3. Please check my thread for the full list!
https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...26%2310049%3B%B4%26%239697%3B-%26%2310049%3B)


----------



## Amery

*I'm looking for:*
027 Lopez
150 Coco
253 Genji
391 Gayle

I have 30 + cards from series 1-4 available to trade. The thread below will take you to the full list!

https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...nd-Coco-Have-series-1-3-amp-4-cards-for-trade


----------



## DukeSR8

Looking for Dobie.

Listing by card number only as I have over 30 cards. The cards I have are:

203, 207, 210, 214*, 215, 220, 224*, 225, 227, 232, 235, 238, 240, 241, 245, 253, 256, 258, 259, 263, 267, 268, 274, 275, 280, 281, 285, 289, 290, 291, 297, 300

* means I have a duplicate of the card. Feel free to list however many you want in exchange for Dobie. Willing to do multiple cards for him. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## coffee biscuit

Hi, I'm mostly looking for 264 Marshal and 272 Skye!

Here's what I have:

060 Samson
078 Roscoe
*255 Wolfgang*
278 Dora
*333 Lolly*
*364 Zucker*
378 Barold
*382 Lobo*
390 O'Hare

There are more cards I want listed here

Please DM me if you wanna trade, thanks!


----------



## toadsworthy

Looking for hamlet and aurora

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have skye and others I could trade!


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for Stitches! I have some spare populars not on my trading list!


----------



## DukeSR8

DukeSR8 said:


> Looking for Dobie.
> 
> Listing by card number only as I have over 30 cards. The cards I have are:
> 
> 203, 207, 210, 214*, 215, 220, 224*, 225, 227, 232, 235, 238, 240, 241, 245, 253, 256, 258, 259, 263, 267, 268, 274, 275, 280, 281, 285, 289, 290, 291, 297, 300
> 
> * means I have a duplicate of the card. Feel free to list however many you want in exchange for Dobie. Willing to do multiple cards for him. PM me if you're interested.



Still need this card. Really want this card before my island fills up...


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Looking for: Scoot! 

Unfortunately I don't have much to offer in return ;v;


----------



## iriscrossing

*Looking for O'Hare!*

*Nevermind, I found him at a decent price on eBay! Thank you~
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello! I am looking to trade or purchase O'Hare (S4 - 390)

I am located in the US and am looking to trade with someone else in the US. The cards I have are in excellent condition and I only have doubles of Limberg.

These are the cards I have:

- Limberg (2x)
- Eunice
- Annalisa
- Gwen
- Groucho
- Keaton
- Paula
- Ricky

I would prefer to keep the following cards, but I am willing to trade them for O'Hare:

- Nan
- Hamphrey
- Bianca

I plan on gifting the rest of my cards to someone on Tumblr who is actively collecting them, so please message me ASAP if I have a villager you're interested in. Thank you!


----------



## franmalth

Hi everyone! I’m looking for these cards and will most definitely trade 2-5 cards for these as they are in high demand  Thank you!
*Looking for:*
234 Marina
385 Lucky

*For Trade:*
Rosie (Amiibo Festival Promo)
Goldie (Amiibo Festival Promo)
Cherry
Bob
Julian
Kidd
Kiki
Big Top
Poppy x2
Muffy
Deli
Chief
Kyle
Pecan
Butch
Felicity
Monique
Teddy
Lucha
Truffles
Amelia x2
Egbert x2
Quillson
Bangle
Alli
Marcie
Cole
Sprinkle
Eucine
Walker
Lopez
Prince


----------



## DukeSR8

DukeSR8 said:


> Looking for Dobie.
> 
> Listing by card number only as I have over 30 cards. The cards I have are:
> 
> 203, 207, 210, 214*, 215, 220, 224*, 225, 227, 232, 235, 238, 240, 241, 245, 253, 256, 258, 259, 263, 267, 268, 274, 275, 280, 281, 285, 289, 290, 291, 297, 300
> 
> * means I have a duplicate of the card. Feel free to list however many you want in exchange for Dobie. Willing to do multiple cards for him. PM me if you're interested.



Still looking and hoping to get a trade...


----------



## Tako

Tako said:


> Looking for:
> 018 - Bob
> 019 - Fauna✿
> 087 - Bunnie
> 
> Cards with the ✿ symbol are high priority.
> 
> Have 50+ cards available for trade from series 3 and 4. Please check my thread for the full list!
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...26%2310049%3B%B4%26%239697%3B-%26%2310049%3B)



Still looking. Please PM me if you have any of these cards!


----------



## Vaerosi

I need two more cards to finish off my set of all 400 Series 1-4 cards: 178 Hugh and 282 Violet. I have over 200 extra duplicate cards, so just let me know what you need!


----------



## DukeSR8

DukeSR8 said:


> Still looking and hoping to get a trade...


No longer looking for him. Friend ordered one for me.


----------



## coffee biscuit

I'm looking for Marina. I have some popular cards to trade, _please_ PM me if you have her! Thanks!

Here's my post https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...rina-Skye-Stitches-FT-gt-Zucker-Lobo-Wolfgang


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for Zucker! I have Pekoe, Mitzi, EU Ruby, Bon bon, sprinkle, EU Molly, EU roald for trade along with some commons! US trades


----------



## Rose

Looking for Lolly! I also really want Merengue, Molly, Marina and Julian. I have Fauna, Chief, Ankha, Cookie, Cheri, Muffy, Pecan and Yuka up for trade, as well as some other unpopulars and NPC cards. Feel free to ask. US trades!


----------



## FairyChrissy

Looking for 302 Brewster!


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking for 172 Agnes!


----------



## fiona

LF Tangy, Merengue, and Whitney.

Dupes I have:
Apollo
Dizzy
Natx2
Phineas
Skye
Agnes
Keaton
Mira


----------



## Balverine

I'm looking for
077 Cherry
159 Zell
170 Ruby*
215 Isabelle*
242 Chevre
333 Lolly*
363 Celia

and here's the list of all cards I have available =w=





						United States - [H] WA, series 1-4 [LF] Ruby, Cherry, more!
					

heyo! I'm looking for some of my favorites 0v0 At this point I will trade more cards for any one of the ones on my list, especially Cherry and Ruby.  and if you don't have any of the cards I want, but I have ones you'd like, just let me know what you have and I may be interested in trading c...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Antonio

I'm looking for 318. stitches


----------



## coffee biscuit

I have Marshal/maybe Julian and I'm looking for a lot of WA cards. Check out my thread here:





						United States - W: Punchy, Pierce, Vesta, Teddy, WA etc H: Chief, Ruby, Olivia, etc + some WA
					

Cards I want the most = Underlined Popular cards = Bolded  Want: 050 Punchy 121 Teddy 188 Ankha pending 190 Vesta 336 Pierce  04 Piper pending 28 Raddle 50 Tasha  Have: 063 Mint 086 Chief 099 Molly 143 Olivia 155 Butch 170 Ruby 241 Hans 398 Angus  20 Billy 30 Louie (EU) 48 Cleo (EU)  I prefer to...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Ammika

United States only, please and thank you!

WANT:
356 Pietro

HAVE:








						Amiibo Cards
					

Series 1  Quantity,#,Name,Pending 3,003,DJ KK,9.25 2,004,Sable,1,5 1,006,Resetti,2 1,007,Joan,2 1,009,Digby,1,2 4,011,Harriet,1,2 1,015,Tortimer,1,2 3,028,Jambette,2 1,031,Sheldon,2 2,038,Patty,2 1,039,Jitters,2 1,040,Gigi,2 1,043,Puck,3.75 1,044,Shari,2 1,048,Sterling,10 1,049,Bonbon,5.5 1,053,L...




					docs.google.com
				




Expecting/willing to trade 4 unpopular cards/2 popular cards/1 popular and 2 unpopular cards, for the 1 card I want.


----------



## Balverine

Mostly looking for Cherry and Ruby now! heres a list of my cards for trade






						United States - [H] WA, series 1-4 [LF] Ruby, Cherry, more!
					

heyo! I'm looking for some of my favorites 0v0 At this point I will trade more cards for any one of the ones on my list, especially Cherry and Ruby.  and if you don't have any of the cards I want, but I have ones you'd like, just let me know what you have and I may be interested in trading c...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## RainyCat

Have Ankha, Olivia, Cookie, Booker and Filbert and some other unpopular cards.... looking for Fang, Goldie and Kyle! Will trade two unpopular cards for one of these dreamies just ask if I have the one you're looking for  or trade any of the popular ones for one of my dreamies


----------



## Kawazi

US only please

Looking For:
Pietro

Have:
Skye
Mira
Hazel
Chrissy


----------



## RainyCat

have: Ankha 

Looking for Goldie and Fang for her since she's worth about triple on e bay. But not welcome amiibo hat goldie. Normal one.


----------



## TechBonus

I'm looking for:
*160 Pekoe
385 Lucky*
117 Jack
123 Fuchsia
133 Savannah
217 Jingle
290 Caroline

FT I have 018 Bob and 032 Bluebear, and a few commons from series 1.


----------



## himemiya

FT: 318 Stitches + Others
(Full list here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zsXvgY_cuCY0aHvZDQQygfm1XUvIfyx3WxMVvHVm7Ww/edit?usp=drivesdk)

LF: Fauna, Bob, Lucky, or Fang


----------



## itstroyyoungg

I have Fang! Willing to trade for 2 mil bells!


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking for 276 Astrid

Have:


Spoiler



*252 Merry*
080 Eugene
176 Sprinkle
232 Canberra
*275 Hamlet*
260 Tammi
273 Moe
233 Colton
100 Walker
044 Shari
284 Chadder
056 Bangle
*358 Papi*



I have other cards I'm looking for as well listed here, including WA cards: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/h-marshal-julian-w-wa-cards-astrid-tabby-hans.487564/
Please send me a PM if interested in trading. Thanks!


----------



## Vonny

Anyone willing to sell Marina (paypal/amazon gift card etc) for a reasonable price?

the only popular spare I have is Bunnie if that sounds like a fair trade to anyone


----------



## Himekaji

Looking for WA01 Vivian! I have Fauna, Molly, Admiral, Ursala, as well as a few others to trade.


----------



## Aringon

I'm still searching for 5 US cards.
052 Poppy, 101 K.K., 115 Nat, WA09 Huck, and WA42 Gonzo.

If you have a few of these cards, please PM me. I have over 150 duplicates across all series, far too many to list here. Please PM me with what you're looking for and I'll try to make you a fair trade from what I have.

I'm not super interested in trading for 1 card at a time, I want to minimize my post office trips and I'm nearly out of bubble mailers as well. Please only PM me if you have at least a couple of cards on this list.


----------



## himemiya

hi again!! im mainly searching for 385 Lucky now (will trade multiple for him..!!) here's my dupe list

012 Redd x2
104 Labelle
105 Copper x2
113 Isabelle
117 Jack
119 Felicity
125 Gwen
132 Vladimir
138 Sly x2
145 Carmen
148 Whitney
158 Timbra x2
163 Ed
167 Beau
173 Julian
189 Drift
192 Pango
196 Freya
216 Franklin
330 Croque
please let me know!! im also willing to buy him if you're interested in selling. thanks ♡


----------



## Ohlemsa

If you registered your amiibo cards can other people still use them?


----------



## TechBonus

Ohlemsa said:


> If you registered your amiibo cards can other people still use them?


You mean if you scanned them into the game? Yes, others can still use them. They can be scanned many, many times (think hundreds).


----------



## TechBonus

I'm looking for:
003 DJ KK
019 Fauna
089 Diana
279 Biskit
342 Bones

Please pm if you have any of these. I have several for trade with more on the way.


----------



## soulterrax

Looking for 391 Gayle please!

Offering Chief!


----------



## TechBonus

Got some new cards today. Looking to trade Beau for Coco. Also really want Merengue and would trade several cards!


----------



## Ohlemsa

TechBonus said:


> You mean if you scanned them into the game? Yes, others can still use them. They can be scanned many, many times (think hundreds).


Thank you!


----------



## PastelLeviathan

Hello! I'm new to trading but I'm looking for 037 Kabuki and 364 Zucker. I have 003 KK, 050 Punchy, 077 Cherry, 087 Bunnie, 137 Cookie, and 148 Whitney. I've got a fair amount of other misc cards from series 1-4 that I'd be willing to add in as well


----------



## Himekaji

Looking for 037 Kabuki and 196 Freya! Have 19 Fauna and 99 Molly. US only


----------



## coffee biscuit

I have Marshal and I'm mostly looking to trade him for Ketchup!
I also have Merengue, but I just got her so I'm kinda hesitant to trade her.

Here's my thread with other cards I have/am looking for.





						United States - W: Punchy, Pierce, Vesta, Teddy, WA etc H: Chief, Ruby, Olivia, etc + some WA
					

Cards I want the most = Underlined Popular cards = Bolded  Want: 050 Punchy 121 Teddy 188 Ankha pending 190 Vesta 336 Pierce  04 Piper pending 28 Raddle 50 Tasha  Have: 063 Mint 086 Chief 099 Molly 143 Olivia 155 Butch 170 Ruby 241 Hans 398 Angus  20 Billy 30 Louie (EU) 48 Cleo (EU)  I prefer to...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## romancement

I'm looking for: 
Coco
Dotty
Doc
Snake
Lolly
Daisy
Bonbon

Here is my trading post! I also have some populars that are not listed there that I would be willing to offer if you have multiple of the cards that I want. Would prefer to do multiple cards in one trade so I can avoid too many post office trips. I'm in Canada, can ship within NA


----------



## Opulation

Desperately looking to trade or buy Bianca. Also interested in Erik, and Coco!


----------



## coffee biscuit

*Want*:
161 Teddy
*14 Ketchup* (will trade multiple cards for her including Merengue)

*Have*:
*285 Merengue* (only trading for Ketchup)
056 Bangle
*019 Fauna*
080 Eugene
232 Canberra
253 Genji
260 Tammi
284 Chadder
*299 Francine
300 Chrissy* (This card is secondhand and has some scuff marks on edges. Sorry!)
*332 Shep*
I have a few more cards than this so DM me if you wanna see my whole list.

Full post here!




__





						United States - W: Punchy, Pierce, Vesta, Teddy, WA etc H: Chief, Ruby, Olivia, etc + some WA
					

Cards I want the most = Underlined Popular cards = Bolded  Want: 050 Punchy 121 Teddy 188 Ankha pending 190 Vesta 336 Pierce  04 Piper pending 28 Raddle 50 Tasha  Have: 063 Mint 086 Chief 099 Molly 143 Olivia 155 Butch 170 Ruby 241 Hans 398 Angus  20 Billy 30 Louie (EU) 48 Cleo (EU)  I prefer to...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## bunyip360

Looking for Ketchup


----------



## Svnrays

Looking for... LOLLY.

Willing to trade: Friga, Hamphrey, Claudia, and Bertha.
Will trade for as many as you like!


----------



## Mosstache

Want:
46 Dobie (ACNL welcome amiibo)

Willing to trade:
172 Agnes
190 Vesta
196 Freya


----------



## DanielCat

I am looking for Ankha, Rudy, Tangy and Mitzi. I have a lots of cards to trade for them.


----------



## AutumnRoseDay

Zeppeli said:


> I'm looking for
> 077 Cherry
> 159 Zell
> 170 Ruby*
> 215 Isabelle*
> 242 Chevre
> 333 Lolly*
> 363 Celia
> 
> and here's the list of all cards I have available =w=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> United States - [H] WA, series 1-4 [LF] Ruby, Cherry, more!
> 
> 
> heyo! I'm looking for some of my favorites 0v0 At this point I will trade more cards for any one of the ones on my list, especially Cherry and Ruby.  and if you don't have any of the cards I want, but I have ones you'd like, just let me know what you have and I may be interested in trading c...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


 
I have Cherve.  Would you trade for Wade.


----------



## Aeramis

I'm looking for Series 5 cards.

Need:
#07 - Stella
#22 - Bitty
#25 - Plucky
#38 - Spike
#41 - Norma

For Trade:

#03 - June
#04 - Piper
#06 - Hornsby
#10 - Sylvana
#16 - Stu
#17 - Ursala
#18 - Jacob
#21 - Boyd
#30 - Louie
#50 - Tasha

Please let me know.


----------



## Aeona

LF 333 Lolly and WA01 Vivian, please PM me if you have these cards!


----------



## Jared:3

Hi guys I have list of cards I'm seeking:
Ankha
Julian
Mathilda
Lolly
Merengue
Lily
Tia
PM if you have these cards I can work something out I have some cards I can trade but I can mostly pay money as well (US only please)


----------



## Blueskyy

Hey guys US only here.

I am sorting my cards and starting up trading again. One if my main cards I want is Mitzi though. We share a birthday. Thanks! I will have various extras from 1-4 and a few WA listed too.


----------



## Blueskyy

My trading thread is up and running again!

I wanted to add I’m mainly looking for Mitzi and Apollo.

Duplicates that I can trade to you:

Series 1

015 Tortimer
030 Tiffany
049 Bonbon
052 Poppy
053 Limbergh
059 Nate
065 Midge
068 Clyde
070 Biff
091 Muffy
094 Cyrano

Series 2

105 Copper
122 Lucha
127 Kitt
154 Rhonda
174 Bettina X2
194 Gladys

Series 3

217 Jingle
232 Canberra
247 Wart Jr.
263 Gaston
287 Claudia

Series 4

351 Puddles


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking for 264 Marshal!!

*Have*:
*019 Fauna*
027 Lopez
056 Bangle
080 Eugene
220 Tabby
224 Paula
241 Hans
*244 Tangy* (will trade only for Marshal, she came from my friend so I will have to ask permission before accepting any offers)
*258 Daisy*
263 Gaston
276 Astrid
281 Lyman
295 Antonio
*299 Francine*
329 Broffina
331 Pashmina
362 Static 

48 Cleo (EU)

DM me!


----------



## Mayor Luff

Got the trades I wanted! ; u ;


----------



## Ezamoosh

I am in the UK and looking for 033 Bill! Must be mint and I'm not looking for internation trades at the moment.
I have the following:


Spoiler



101 K.K. Slider
103 Kicks
104 Labelle
106 Booker
107 Katie
111 Shrunk
112 Don
113 Isabelle
117 Jack
130 Prince
136 Egbert
142 Peck
152 Wendy
158 Timbra
160 Pekoe
166 Kitty
168 Nan
171 Benedict
187 Vic
190 Vesta
195 Hamphrey
197 Kid Cat
204 Pelly
208 Leif
209 Wendell
210 Cyrus
212 Timmy
215 Isabelle
217 Jingle
221 Kody
233 Colton
238 Friga
240 Deirdre
241 Hans
242 Chevre
247 Wart Jr. 
265 Gala
262 Blanche
263 Gaston
266 Joey
267 Pippy
269 Bree
284 Chadder
288 Curly
289 Boomer
299 Francine
300 Chrissy


----------



## MrBox

Located in the USA
I'm looking for Stinky and Pashmina 
I have Benedict , Queenie, and a couple of other cards that I will be more reluctant to trade off. dm me if interested


----------



## coffee biscuit

Want: Raddle's (NA) amiibo card! Willing to trade multiple cards for him 
I also want Chevre, Agnes, Stitches, Coco, Nibbles, etc

Have:
*019 Fauna*
027 Lopez
080 Eugene
086 Chief
090 Axel
092 Henry
181 Drake
220 Tabby
232 Canberra
275 Hamlet
*299 Francine*
358 Papi

48 Cleo (EU)

My full trading post is here:




__





						United States - W: Punchy, Pierce, Vesta, Teddy, WA etc H: Chief, Ruby, Olivia, etc + some WA
					

Cards I want the most = Underlined Popular cards = Bolded  Want: 050 Punchy 121 Teddy 188 Ankha pending 190 Vesta 336 Pierce  04 Piper pending 28 Raddle 50 Tasha  Have: 063 Mint 086 Chief 099 Molly 143 Olivia 155 Butch 170 Ruby 241 Hans 398 Angus  20 Billy 30 Louie (EU) 48 Cleo (EU)  I prefer to...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




I might have some more cards to trade, DM me for the full list if you have Raddle. Thanks!
USA only.


----------



## Himekaji

US
Looking for WA43 Sprocket & 135 Phoebe!

List of cards I have for trade is here

I also have others that I can potentially trade. Please PM me if you have either one of them


----------



## Blueskyy

United States - FT:  NA Series 2, 3, 4, 5 extras  LF: Series 1-4, WA
					

Right now, mainly looking to trade extra cards for my needed Series 1-4 cards or WA cards.   *Please PM offers. I will see that more easily than offers in this post. Also only trading NA for NA cards at this time. I will state on my post if the card is an EU version.   I mail cards in protective...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




US looking for Apollo, Pashmina, and many others. Here is my full list! I do have some WA cards. No duplicates but I’m willing to trade some. Will just have to let me know who you’re interested in.


----------



## coffee biscuit

I'm mostly looking for Raddle, Nibbles, Agnes, & Chevre right now!

Check out my post here to see what I have for trade. There are a couple cards I don't have listed publicly that I /may/ be willing to trade so DM me if you wanna see the extras. Thanks!




__





						United States - W: Punchy, Pierce, Vesta, Teddy, WA etc H: Chief, Ruby, Olivia, etc + some WA
					

Cards I want the most = Underlined Popular cards = Bolded  Want: 050 Punchy 121 Teddy 188 Ankha pending 190 Vesta 336 Pierce  04 Piper pending 28 Raddle 50 Tasha  Have: 063 Mint 086 Chief 099 Molly 143 Olivia 155 Butch 170 Ruby 241 Hans 398 Angus  20 Billy 30 Louie (EU) 48 Cleo (EU)  I prefer to...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Blueskyy

AndyP08 said:


> United States - FT:  NA Series 2, 3, 4, 5 extras  LF: Series 1-4, WA
> 
> 
> Right now, mainly looking to trade extra cards for my needed Series 1-4 cards or WA cards.   *Please PM offers. I will see that more easily than offers in this post. Also only trading NA for NA cards at this time. I will state on my post if the card is an EU version.   I mail cards in protective...
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US looking for Apollo, Pashmina, and many others. Here is my full list! I do have some WA cards. No duplicates but I’m willing to trade some. Will just have to let me know who you’re interested in.


I also forgot I have Piper and Cleo. They aren’t listed because I’ll only trade them off for Apollo but yeah!


----------



## coffee biscuit

[USA] Looking for Raddle, Vesta, & Nibbles!

*Have*:
*019 Fauna*
027 Lopez
080 Eugene
090 Axel
092 Henry
099 Molly
181 Drake
220 Tabby
232 Canberra
275 Hamlet
358 Papi
*364 Zucker*

48 Cleo (EU)

Willing to trade multiple cards for Raddle. I also have a couple extra cards that aren't on my list so DM me if you wanna see everything I can offer to trade. Thanks!


----------



## Himekaji

Still looking for Sprocket as well as Julia! Have Bea and Merengue for trade


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking for these cards:
021 Portia
121 Teddy
138 Sly
139 Blaire
*188 Ankha*
190 Vesta

04 Piper
28 Raddle

Here's a link to see the cards I have for trade or DM me




__





						United States - W: Punchy, Pierce, Vesta, Teddy, WA etc H: Chief, Ruby, Olivia, etc + some WA
					

Cards I want the most = Underlined Popular cards = Bolded  Want: 050 Punchy 121 Teddy 188 Ankha pending 190 Vesta 336 Pierce  04 Piper pending 28 Raddle 50 Tasha  Have: 063 Mint 086 Chief 099 Molly 143 Olivia 155 Butch 170 Ruby 241 Hans 398 Angus  20 Billy 30 Louie (EU) 48 Cleo (EU)  I prefer to...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




rip there's only like 3 people using this thread now


----------



## clownpapa

looking for a dr shrunk AND isabelle card  i dont have any cards of my own yet but i can offer art, nmt and/or maybe bells! please pm <3333


----------



## Charlixxx

Looking for Skye!! I have lots for trade. Please DM 




__





						United States - [US]Trading Series 1 and 3, LF Series 2,3, and 4!!
					

Hello lovelies!! I have a few cards up for trading. I’m looking for Julian, Merengue, Cookie, Kyle, Marshall, Skye, Chief, and I could add on to the list... Basically these are the current cards that I have from the collection. I’d also be interested for any that you see missing from my list. I...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ayeeprill

Hi! I'm looking for Sylvana's amiibo card (WA #10) - she's the only one of my dreamies whose card I don't have and I'd really like to get it just in case!

I have duplicates of:
Skye
Ribbot
Diana
Julia (WA)


----------



## Charlixxx

Check out my post!!  Looking for Lucky, Cookie, Skye, and much more... 




__





						United States - [US]Trading Series 1 and 3, LF Series 2,3, and 4!!
					

Hello lovelies!! I have a few cards up for trading. I’m looking for Julian, Merengue, Cookie, Kyle, Marshall, Skye, Chief, and I could add on to the list... Basically these are the current cards that I have from the collection. I’d also be interested for any that you see missing from my list. I...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Charlixxx

Check out my post!! Looking for Lucky, Cookie, Skye, and much more... 




__





						United States - [US]Trading Series 1 and 3, LF Series 2,3, and 4!!
					

Hello lovelies!! I have a few cards up for trading. I’m looking for Julian, Merengue, Cookie, Kyle, Marshall, Skye, Chief, and I could add on to the list... Basically these are the current cards that I have from the collection. I’d also be interested for any that you see missing from my list. I...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Iemon

Located in Germany
Looking for Flurry #067 and Roald #098.
Cards I have for trade:


Spoiler



#004 Sable (EU)
#032 Bluebear (EU)
#103 Kicks (EU)
#110 Leila (EU)
#249 Beardo 
#257 Klaus
#284 Chadder
#321 Mallary
#329 Broffina
#337 Queenie
#370 Jacques
#388 Maelle
#392 Cranston


----------



## Dunquixote

Looking for Katrina and a bunch of other amiibo cards. Here’s the link to my thread.


----------



## Kawazi

[US]
Have: Phil, Chadder, Mira, Hazel, and Pippy.
Looking for: Portia.


----------



## WondersOfMaddox

I was wondering... Would people be interested in trade amiibo cards for TBT? Like would anyone want some TBT in exchange for any amibo cards?


----------



## Dunquixote

US only: Looking for Stitches, Zucker, Jacques and a bunch of WA. Here is my thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/trading-dupes-from-series-1-4-wa.542421/. I have a lot of dupes.


----------



## Blueskyy

I am going to be trading again! My thread is listed here!






						United States - FT:  NA Series 2, 3, 4, 5 extras  LF: Series 1-4, WA
					

Right now, mainly looking to trade extra cards for my needed Series 1-4 cards or WA cards.   *Please PM offers. I will see that more easily than offers in this post. Also only trading NA for NA cards at this time. I will state on my post if the card is an EU version.   I mail cards in protective...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Toasties

I'm currently looking for Rolf, Bam, Ankha and Static. I do prefer to trade within the EU but will trade in USA.

What I can trade is here.


----------



## thecheese103

Looking for Whitney! List in sig, I'll have more coming too as some packs I ordered arrive.


----------



## jawsehlynn

looking for norma and hornsby!


----------



## Taffy

I am mainly looking for these cards right now, any help is appreciated  US only please
ISO:
077 Cherry
384 Margie
104 Labelle for  [W] 314 Gulliver
[H] 094 Cyrano- [W] Mac, Mallary, Kevin, or Deli
[H] 185 Chops - [W] Mac, Mallary,  Kevin, or Deli


----------



## MrPicard

Hello, hello - I'm looking for Henry's Amiibo card. If anyone has it, please contact me (I live in Germany, if that's important for some reason). I'd be eternally grateful.


----------



## hestu

Looking for Kyle, Pudge, Drago, Blanche, and Ken! Message me if you have any and are willing to trade!


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m still looking to finish series 4 and WA amiibos. Here’s my thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/trading-dupes-from-series-1-4-wa.542421/.


----------



## coffee biscuit

Looking for 137 Cookie atm!

Have to trade:
241 Hans
*086 Chief*
136 Blaire
*170 Ruby*
Stitches (Amiibo festival)
143 Olivia
063 Mint
138 Sly
398 Angus

DM me please!


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Looking for Genji amiibo! Please pm if u have him!


----------



## coffee biscuit

Does anyone have 256 Diva  halp


----------



## tlc3897

US Only: Looking for Kabuki 
FT: Pippy, Rizzo, Avery, Monty, Cesar, Carmen, K.K (101)

Will trade 3:1 for Kabuki!


----------



## ShuLayce

UK - 
LF:

*121 - Tia*
*159 - Zell*
*137 - Cookie*
Only have Series 2 Amiibos for trade please dm for list!


----------



## Dunquixote

Still looking to complete my amiibo collection. US only: I’n looking for
#318 Stitches
#364 Zucker
#370 Jacques 

from series 4 and over a dozen of the WA amiibos.

Here is my thread.


----------



## Charlixxx

ISO RV Sylvana, Ellie, Dobie, and Tasha.

Cards up for trade:
JPN RV Ketchup
Ruby
Genji
Dotty
Bunnie
Poppy
Cookie
Julian
Savannah
Papi
Bob
Punchy
Olivia
Ankha
Kyle
Chief
Freya
Wolfgang
Peanut
Mint
Caroline
Barold
Jeremiah
Puddles
Sheldon
Bill
Mac
Clay

RVs I have:
Hopkins
Rex
Billy
Bitty
Sandy
Spike
Cleo

Will consider trading multiples for RV Dobie and RV Sylvana with a reasonable offer.
Reside in the US and NA cards only. Thank you for looking!!


----------



## Runa

Looking for 167 Beau! Willing to trade multiples for him. 

What I have:
017 Lottie
049 Bonbon
052 Poppy
063 Mint
100 Walker
102 Reese
114 Blanca
127 Kitt
193 Keaton
292 Baabara
306 Tommy
323 Katt
326 Dizzy
372 Doc

Thank you!


----------



## Balverine

looking for WA Julia! She's my last dream villager I need =w=

DM me if you have her and let me know what you're interested in <3


----------



## ceribells

Looking for Ruby, Katt, Tangy, or Rosie! I know most of them are popular and I'm happy to trade. I have a few spare WA cards and NPC cards, plus a few series 1-4! Send me a list of your wants and I'll see what I got! (U.S. only please)


----------



## Charlixxx

ceribells said:


> Looking for Ruby, Katt, Tangy, or Rosie! I know most of them are popular and I'm happy to trade. I have a few spare WA cards and NPC cards, plus a few series 1-4! Send me a list of your wants and I'll see what I got! (U.S. only please)


DM me your WAs! I have all those except for Katt.


----------



## OtakuTrash

wait, how do you trade amiibos? I'm confused.


----------



## Aeona

OtakuTrash said:


> wait, how do you trade amiibos? I'm confused.


You mail the physical cards


----------



## Taffy

ceribells said:


> Looking for Ruby, Katt, Tangy, or Rosie! I know most of them are popular and I'm happy to trade. I have a few spare WA cards and NPC cards, plus a few series 1-4! Send me a list of your wants and I'll see what I got! (U.S. only please)


If you're still looking for Ruby I have her  Let me know if you might be interested.


----------



## ceribells

Taffy said:


> If you're still looking for Ruby I have her  Let me know if you might be interested.


She should be showing up in the mail any day now, but thank you!


----------



## OtakuTrash

I have Coco, Ankha, and Zucker NFC cards, but I'm not sure I should trade.


----------



## Taj

OtakuTrash said:


> I have Coco, Ankha, and Zucker NFC cards, but I'm not sure I should trade.


By NFC do you mean handmade cards, or the “authentic” version?


----------



## OtakuTrash

Taj said:


> By NFC do you mean handmade cards, or the “authentic” version?


handmade. I've decided not to sell them.


----------



## jawsehlynn

looking for francine and daisy!


----------



## Taj

Looking for WA14 Ketchup!


----------



## RedPanda

Looking for Bluebear. I have a number of Welcome Amiibo cards for trade and some dupes of Series 1-4 as well.


----------



## Dunquixote

still looking for two series 4 cards and over a dozen WA. I an willing to do a 2:1 for some WA cards.





__





						North America - FT: Series 1-5; LF WAs & Series 5
					

I had a thread here a couple of years ago, but couldn’t find it, so, I’m posting a brand new one. Trades for the remaining WA cards I’m missing have the highest priority & series 5; bold print are my most wanted. Italicized are second highest priority.  The ones without font (bold or italic) are...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## RedPanda

Looking for (* means it's a priority for me)



Spoiler



23 Cheri
30 Tiffany 
77 Cherry
89 Diana
121 Tia
137 Cookie
221 Kody
234 Marina
274 Flora
285 Merengue
297 Apollo [maybe be receiving in trade]
331 Pashmina*
333 Lolly*
334 Erik
338 Fang*
356 Pietro
363 Celia
377 Sydney
379 Nibbles
385 Lucky
390 O'Hare
391 Gayle




Have many for trade: 

High-value Series 1-4: 
099 Molly
226 Mitzi 
305 Celeste

WA series cards:


Spoiler



09 Huck
12 Wade
15 Rex
18 Jacob
21 Boyd
25 Plucky
32 Admiral
34 Boots (2x)
40 Tad
41 Norma [pending trade]
48 Cleo (2x)
49 Ike
50 Tasha



Lower tier Series 1-4:


Spoiler



041 Quillson (2x)
071 Yuka
084 Benjamin
136 Egbert
178 Hugh
245 Mac
257 Klaus
267 Pippy
284 Chadder
288 Curly
337 Queenie


----------



## Maude

RedPanda said:


> Looking for Bluebear. I have a number of Welcome Amiibo cards for trade and some dupes of Series 1-4 as well.


Did you find Bluebear? I'd like to trade for one of your WA if you are still looking.


----------



## Dunquixote

Still looking for two in series 4 and over a dozen WAs. Here’s what I don’t have and what I have to offer. Any help would be much appreciated . 

Will give away some for free once I complete my collection.


----------



## RedPanda

Maude said:


> Did you find Bluebear? I'd like to trade for one of your WA if you are still looking.



Actually I did, I need to update my post to say so - thanks!


----------



## Dunquixote

Looking especially for Claude, Spike and Hornsby, but ideally I’d like to finish my entire collection. Here is what I’m missing and what I have to offer. Will be giving some for free if I can complete my collection as well as cycle villagers for free.


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Super long shot, but I'm looking for Lily for a friend! If anyone has a dupe of her, please let me know what you're looking for ^~^


----------



## jawsehlynn

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Super long shot, but I'm looking for Lily for a friend! If anyone has a dupe of her, please let me know what you're looking for ^~^


i have lily, feel free to pm me what cards you have for trade


----------



## Dunquixote

Still looking for Claude, Spike and Hornsby’s amiibos as well as the rest of the cards that I’m missing.

Here is my thread.


----------



## Dunquixote

Still looking for spike, hornsby, hopkins and others. only need two series 4 cards and several WAs until I complete my collection. Any help would be much appreciated

My thread is here.


----------



## Dunquixote

still looking specifically for claude, spike, hornsby, hopkins and others. Am missing only two series 4 and several other WAs.

Here is my thread.


----------



## AutumnRoseDay

Looking for Marshal I have Cherry and several others to trade for him.


----------



## Dunquixote

Still looking to finish my collection. I’m looking for spike, hornsby, hopkins, claude especially. Here is my thread


----------



## Dunquixote

Still looking to finish my collection. Am willing to trade 2 for 1.

Here is my thread.


----------



## thecheese103

LF:
Margie
Wart Jr.
Tangy
Tammy

got a fair amount to trade, but PM me if you have any of them and we can talk!


----------



## Dunquixote

Looking for especially: Claude, Hornsby, Spike, Julia, Tasha, Hopkins, but am missing others as well. Here is my thread with what I have to offer.


----------



## Dunquixote

Still looking for Julia, Spike, Hornsby, Claude, Tasha, Hopkins. Here’s my thread with what I have to offer. Will trade 2:1


----------



## Skyy.kawaii

Looking for Julian, Erik, Marshall, and others trading from Canada msg me


----------



## coffee biscuit

Made a new post on accident!


----------



## coffee biscuit

[US] Looking for *361 Purrl*!

Have to trade:
138 Sly
398 Angus
178 Hugh
155 Butch
Stitches (Amiibo Festival)
241 Hans
265 Gala
123 Fuchsia

30 Louie (EU)

I'll trade any of these cards 1:1 for Purrl. DM me if you wanna trade!


----------



## Brutemus

LF: skye


----------



## GothiqueBat

I have to trade:
-Sahara
-Louie 
-Carry 


LF (my dreamies):
-Pekoe
-Bob
-Anhka
-Lucky
-Coco
-Margie
-June
-Lolly
-Tangy
-Marina 

Please only UK trades ,  I don't mind any card language but all mine are EU English.
Would like to do 1:1 but open to giving more

Thanks!


----------



## hestu

Looking for Erik! Lmk what your wishlist is and we can work out a trade


----------



## Kalle

I'm mostly looking for Marina and Hornsby at this point. Let me know what you might be looking for. I also have a thread.


----------



## crispmaples

ISO of Lolly's Amiibo;
I have Stitches, Lobo, Lucky, Pietro and others available to trade for her.


----------



## jawsehlynn

long shot but i am looking for WA 07 stella! i have lolly, lucky, merengue and others to trade (feel free to check out my thread)  thank you!


----------



## Taminata08

Mainly looking for 
123 Fuchsia 
167 Beau 
Let me know what cards you’re looking for and I will see if I have them!


----------



## Isle of Dogs

crispmaples said:


> ISO of Lolly's Amiibo;
> I have Stitches, Lobo, Lucky, Pietro and others available to trade for her.


Did you ever get lolly?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 18, 2021



Akaza said:


> [US] Looking for *361 Purrl*!
> 
> Have to trade:
> 138 Sly
> 398 Angus
> 178 Hugh
> 155 Butch
> Stitches (Amiibo Festival)
> 241 Hans
> 265 Gala
> 123 Fuchsia
> 
> 30 Louie (EU)
> 
> I'll trade any of these cards 1:1 for Purrl. DM me if you wanna trade!


Are you still looking for purrl?


----------



## crispmaples

Isle of Dogs said:


> Did you ever get lolly?



Yes I did, actually, thank you for asking though!


----------



## Aringon

Still searching for WA42 Gonzo, I have several dupe WA cards and other series. I can't seem to find anybody able to trade it.


----------



## Brutemus

I ONLY NEED SKYE!

please help


----------



## snorlax990

Taminata08 said:


> Mainly looking for
> 123 Fuchsia
> 167 Beau
> Let me know what cards you’re looking for and I will see if I have them!



I have Beau if you are still looking for. And I'm looking for Marshall.


----------



## Chungus

If anyone's still looking for Stitches, I have him! I'll be willing to do 2:1 for him. Check out my wishlist and PM me an offer!


----------



## Taminata08

snorlax990 said:


> I have Beau if you are still looking for. And I'm looking for Marshall.


I got Beau already but thanks for the offer! Hopefully you find Marshall soon!


----------



## IcePrincess27

ISO (english) NA or EU WA :

Vivian
June
Sylvana
Maddie
Tasha
Sprocket
Ketchup

and the rest but firstly these
I have some to trade IM me


----------



## JamminJolteon

I need 355 Mira. I have many to trade, check my thread on this page for exactly who I have. Willing to trade up to 3 for her if needed


----------



## Isle of Dogs

JamminJolteon said:


> I need 355 Mira. I have many to trade, check my thread on this page for exactly who I have. Willing to trade up to 3 for her if needed


Just checked- I don’t have Mira - sorry


----------



## Mika1560

Looking for 4 more cards to complete my entire set:

Ellie
Murphy 
Louie
Cleo

Please PM me if you have one for trade!


----------



## coffee biscuit

LF> Cookie, Merry, and a few others

Check out my thread here for details:





						United States - LF> Merry, Wolfgang, Static, Tia, Antonio, etc H: Chief, Punchy, Fuchsia, WA, etc
					

Bold = More popular/valuable cards. (I might be inaccurate, I don't keep up with current prices or popularity) I prefer to trade bold for bold or 2 cards for bold, but please feel free to offer anything! I'm very flexible and willing to hear all offers. The worst I can do is say "no thank you!"...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




Thank you


----------



## snorlax990

I’m ISO 391 Gayle . I have some dupes from series 1-4 to trade.


----------



## Mika1560

I just need 1 card to complete my set. If anyone has WA-48 Cleo that they’d be willing to part with, please PM me!  ❤


----------



## S.J.

I'm looking for quite a few cards, but I would be particularly happy to find 317 Goldie.

I have another thread with villagers I'm looking for and villagers I have to trade. PM if you have a Goldie and would like to organise something!

I'm ok with EU or NA cards. My cards are all EU.

Thanks


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking for and trading cards in my thread. PM any offers. Thanks!






						United States - FT:  NA Series 2, 3, 4, 5 extras  LF: Series 1-4, WA
					

Right now, mainly looking to trade extra cards for my needed Series 1-4 cards or WA cards.   *Please PM offers. I will see that more easily than offers in this post. Also only trading NA for NA cards at this time. I will state on my post if the card is an EU version.   I mail cards in protective...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

If anybody has an extra Etoile card they don't want...  I don't have a whole lot to trade but will also buy straight out if that's your speed. 

(We're gonna need a Sanrio card search thread, aren't we x'D)


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m looking for the following WA cards: 

*#2 Hopkins*
#5 Paolo
*#6 Hornsby
#9 Huck
#10 Sylvana*
#15 Rex
#17 Ursula
#25 Plucky
*#27 Claude
#29 Julia*
#30 Louie
#34 Boots
#35 Weber
*#38 Spike*
#39 Cashmere
#40 Tad
#41 Norma
#42 Gonzo
#46 Dobie

The cards in bold are the ones with _highest_ priority.

Here is my thread; the cards I state that I have are my dupes. I am willing to trade 2 for 1 for the *WAs only*.


----------



## Blok-Hed

All I need right now is a NA #261 Tucker.

I have a duplicate #272 Skye, but I'm also willing to trade other NA series 3 cards. PM me for what I have available


----------



## minya

I only need WA12 Wade to finish my collection and I'm willing to give ~20 or so series 1-4 cards for it!


----------



## clownpapa

Im looking for either or both Dr Shrunk cards! Shrunk is my top priority lol but aside from him I would also love Pietro and Chadder. 
I dont have any cards myself but I could draw you art in return  examples on my instagram/deviantart @ clownpostur


----------



## kurisu

i have 119 felicity, looking for any one of the following!

37 kabuki
99 molly
135 phoebe
143 olivia
188 ankha
264 marshal

likewise if anyone is selling i'd be interested as well. please pm me if you're interested!


----------



## peddleduck

Looking for 089 Diana or 150 Coco as they're the last two I need to complete Series 1 and 2

Here's a list of what I have available: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1uWU7obDP4hP5AdQv1G8RYjGl5OVLdvE5UyKCgmVe_m4/edit?usp=sharing

Might have some extra cards not on the list so reach out to me since I have most of Series 1


----------



## Nss4fun

Taminata08 said:


> Mainly looking for
> 123 Fuchsia
> 167 Beau
> Let me know what cards you’re looking for and I will see if I have them!


Hi! I have 123 Fuchsia. Feel free to send me a DM if you still need her


----------



## your local goomy

US here, looking for:
115 Nat
116 Chip
161 Teddy
213 Digby
307 Gracie
313 Pavé
326 Dizzy
394 Grizzly

New to amiibo card collecting, so I can't really trade, I can just pay in RLC. The prices on ebay stink so I figured I'd try here!


----------



## emilayha

hey y'all! 

looking for
237 Bam
231 Elvis

for trade
017 Lottie
021 Portia
041 Quillson
052 Poppy
071 Yuka
093 Bertha
111 Shrunk
125 Gwen
205 Phyllis
206 Pete
222 Miranda
238 Friga
247 Wart Jr.
254 Greta
270 Rooney

I'm not a collector, but I figured I could trade for villagers I like and help out with someone's collection in the process! USA, DM me if you want to trade!


----------



## GrandCentralStation

Looking for:  342 Bones

Got the card I was looking for! Thanks for the trade!


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

I ship from Canada

013 Carrie (Welcome Amiibo)
029 Julia (Welcome Amiibo)
036 Candi (Welcome Amiibo)


----------



## Elizsyrah

Looking for:  Bunnie, Ruby, and Coco.
For trade:  Rooney, Caroline, and Tabby.
DM me if you need any of these cards and I might trade for something else too. Trying to complete my rabbit villager set 

UPDATE: I have completed my trades!


----------



## chknqwn

Looking for 362 Static and 385 Lucky to complete series 4! I have a lot to trade, list can be viewed here!!


----------



## DukeSR8

Updated in a new comment.


----------



## FaerieRose

Looking for special character cards. I’m brand new to collecting, so I would be purchasing rather than trading. My location is the US.

LF: 001-017, 101-117, 201-217, 301-316, 401-422


----------



## cassiecrossing

Got 096 Cole! Disregard this post!


----------



## DukeSR8

Moving N.A. Dobie to the backburner for the moment (am still looking for him though).

Anyway, here's what I'm offering up for Shep:



117, 120, 175, 142, 158, 183, sealed Sanrio pack



WILLING TO TRADE MULTIPLE FOR HIM, especially since Nintendo has shown 0 interest in moving my favourite smug (W. Link) and I have to settle for my second favourite smug instead. Same for Dobie though I highly doubt that's going to happen. Primarily looking for Shep at this time and considering Dobie an added bonus.


----------



## Sara?

Hello, im from Europe and would love to find Isabelle (#403), Celeste (#407) and Marbel (#408) from series 5. 

I have if you are interested  Raymond, Ione, Zoe,  Marlo, Quinn, Frett,Sasha, Tiansheng, Reneigh,Shino, Azalea,Ace, Sherb,Petri,Chabwick, Audie and cephalobot.


----------



## katyjane8

Hi there! I’m new to trading - just got my first couple packs from series 5.

looking for: Sasha #433
to trade: Marlo #437, Judy #430, Rio #444 and Sherb #425


----------



## Katelyn

ISO All series 5 Amiibo cards. I have nothing to trade so I’m looking to purchase through PayPal. Please send me a message if you’re interested. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brutemus

Looking for Niko!


----------



## DemonSoup

LaBelleFleur said:


> Welcome to the official looking for thread for the Amiibo Card Post Office! If you are only looking for one or two cards, feel free to post them here.
> 
> If you have more than a few cards you're looking to trade for, please create a trading thread in the *Amiibo Card Post Office board* instead.
> 
> A couple rules:
> 
> You are only allowed to post in here once every *8 hours* or longer.
> If you'd like to trade with a user who has posted here, please *PM or VM them instead of posting in this thread*.
> Happy trading! ​


Anyone have Freya? I have series 5 stuff


----------



## Fey

Looking for my all-time favorite villager, *D**OBIE* 

I have various cards from previous series (1–4, Sanrio, WA Carrie) as well as plenty of the new Series 5 cards (regular and NPC) as well as a reasonable cash offer! Please PM


----------



## harpyeye

Hello! Just so y'all know it's been a minute since I last traded, but at last I received the few series 5 packs I was able to snag. I got a double and a card I would like to trade away. I will be leaving this post/comment open for a few days to see what offers I get (& I'll keep it open if I don't get any replies in that time lol), plus I'm pretty busy right now life wise.

The cards I have are *Quinn (440)* and *Mabel (408)*. I only want to trade 1:1 and SP:SP, feel free to ask me any questions or make any offers regardless.

Here are the cards I'm looking for, in order of importance.

_SP:_
Flick (413)
Niko (421)
Wardell (422)
Daisy Mae (414)
Wisp (419)
Wilbur (405)
Orville (404)
CJ (412)
Timmy & Tommy (402)
Tom Nook (401) or (423)

_Villagers:_
Tiansheng (435)
Petri (438)
Shino (436)
Judy (430)
Megan (426)
Sherb (425)
Audie (428)
Raymond (431)
Cephalobot (439)
Ace (443)
Azalea (446)

I will also be going over my 1-4 and WA collection since it's been so long, however I definitely have lots of those doubles for trade. I've been meaning to make a big post on the forum for a long time now, so perhaps this will give me motivation.

In the meantime, I have a few intro/info posts on my profile, so check those out if you wanna see how I conduct trades, what I'm up to, and so on.

cheers !


----------



## jamjam

DemonSoup said:


> Anyone have Freya? I have series 5 stuff


I might have an extra. Let me dig thru my stuff tonight


----------



## Sara?

I just need 2 cards to finish my Amiibo serie 5 collection, I have some cards to trade, someone from EU who has this two cards; Celeste (#407) and Isabelle (#403) , want to trade please dont hesitate to DM me


----------



## jamjam

If you go to Target make sure you ask if they have them behind the desk. My local store didn't have any out and I ran into someone one else looking for them. We were able to get some, limit 2, they were stashed under the desk.

I have Freya


----------



## Brutemus

Looking for Wardell or Flick


----------



## LadyNyoko

I’m US-based and looking for the following:

[303] Katrina

All I have available to offer is in my trade thread here!


----------



## jamjam

I have these series 5 duplicates for trade:

Audie (3)
Megan
Judy (2)
Roswell
Petri (2)
Ace (2)
Dom (2)
Azalea
Zoe (2)
Gulliver
Tom Nook #401

I'm looking for:

Sprinkle
*Zucker*
Rowan
Kyle
Leonardo
Eunice
Sly
Vesta
Keaton
Rodeo
Moe
Caroline
Boone
Pierce
Rory
Apple
Aurora
Mitzi


----------



## Chiarasu

AU based- wiling to trade with others worldwide
LF
425 Sherb
428 Audie

Trade

Sasha
Tiansheng
Shino
Marlo
Petri
(I have to check what dupes from the older series)


----------



## toddishott

Hai! North America based looking for:
428 - Audie

For trade:
434 - Ione


----------



## acoolins42

Looking for Niko! 

I have Blathers (406), Ione, Ace, Tiansheng for trade!


----------



## ndril

*Edit:*_ Traded all my duplicates away.  Thanks everyone!_


----------



## Katelyn

Looking for Series 5 SP cards. Looking to purchase, please PM me with prices


----------



## itsLJ

LF: S5 Cyd (the last of my villager set!)
FT: Some S5 villagers and PayPal!


----------



## ricardog1000

Looking for Wisp [419], I have S1 - S5 cards I can trade you!


----------



## silenceblind

itsLJ said:


> LF: S5 Cyd (the last of my villager set!)
> FT: Some S5 villagers and PayPal!


Hey there, I have 429 Cyd, which S5 villagers do you have for trade? Feel free to DM me btw!


----------



## jawsehlynn

jamjam said:


> I have these series 5 duplicates for trade:
> 
> Audie (3)
> Megan
> Judy (2)
> Roswell
> Petri (2)
> Ace (2)
> Dom (2)
> Azalea
> Zoe (2)
> Gulliver
> Tom Nook #401
> 
> I'm looking for:
> 
> Sprinkle
> Zucker
> Rowan
> Kyle
> Leonardo
> Eunice
> Sly
> Vesta
> Keaton
> Rodeo
> Moe
> Caroline
> Boone
> Pierce
> Rory
> Apple
> Aurora
> Mitzi


hi do you still need rodeo, vesta, or kyle? interested in 401 tom nook


----------



## Torts McGorts

Edit: Found Cyd!

I also have amiibo card trading feedback on here from previous releases.


----------



## Blueskyy

Right now looking for Frett to complete the 24 villagers in series 5. My duplicates are posted on my trading thread!

Edit: No longer looking!


----------



## jawsehlynn

long shot but i'm looking for daisy mae or nico! i have marshal, lucky, or norma to trade :,)


----------



## Kittysnac

UPDATED: Removed pending trades and added new cards.

UK based but willing to trade within Europe. No sales, only trades. No Japanese cards please. Wishing to finish Series 5 then I will focus on finishing other series. Must be mint condition and must be willing to post tracked.

Looking for the following Series 5 SP's:
408 Mabel
410 Sabel
414 Daisy Mae
418 Gulliver
422 Wardell

I have the following cards across all Series to trade...
Amiibo Festival:
Goldie
Stitches

Series 1:
018 Bob

Series 2 :
108 Timmy
145 Carmen
195 Hamphrey

Series 3 :
201 Rover
202 Blathers
203 Tom Nook
205 Phyllis
207 Mabel
211 Grams
215 Isabelle
217 Jingle
234 Marina
264 Marshal
288 Curly

Series 4:
312 Shrunk
315 Redd
325 Peaches
353 Elise

Series 5:
401 Tom Nook
404 Orville x2
405 Wilbur
411 K.K.
419 Wisp
427 Dom x3
429 Cyd x2
430 Judy
431 Raymond x2
432 Reneigh x2
434 Ione
436 Shino
437 Marlo
442 Zoe x3
444 Rio x2
445 Frett x2
446 Azalea
447 Roswell
448 Faith


----------



## Katelyn

Looking to buy Series 5 SP cards and Welcome Amiibo RV cards. Please PM me with prices


----------



## Emirence

Looking to buy CJ and Flick.

Or

Willing to trade:


Megan x2
Dom
Cyd
Reneigh
Marlo
Petri
Cephalobot
Quinn
Ace
Rio
Azalea
PM for offers for trade or purchases.


----------



## dorimon

Looking to buy the following:

*407 Celeste*
*411 K.K. Slider*
*415 Kicks*
*418 Gulliver*
*419 Wisp*
*420 Lottie*
*421 Niko*
*424 Isabelle*
I also have S5 villager cards for trade/sale: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/series-5.600859/


----------



## Elizsyrah

ndril said:


> North America midwest, with some duplicates to trade away.
> 
> *Looking for:* Audie, Judy, Faith
> 
> *Available to trade*: Sherb, Megan, Sasha, Ione, Zoe, Azalea
> 
> 
> ALSO, have an extra Tom Nook SP 423, taking offers of other SP cards for it.


I have Judy! Would you trade for Sherb?


----------



## Blueskyy

Have 423 Tom Nook and many other series 5 villager duplicates. Looking for more Series 5 special cards or WA cards. Here is my thread!

https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...s-wa-series-and-unopened-sanrio-cards.472096/


----------



## your local goomy

I'm looking for either Flick or Gracie! Have some series 5 cards I can trade.


----------



## TaylaJade

LF: Stella’s Welcome amiibo card! 

I’m in Australia but happy to pay for shipping anywhere. I have some series 5 amiibos I’m happy to give up in exchange:

- Cephalobot
- Tiansheng
- Rio
- Zoe


----------



## thehikingsociologist

Hi all, figured I'd post here in addition to my thread. *I have 401 Tom Nook, 405 Wilbur, 410 Label *and I _a__m looking for 406 Blathers, 413 Flick, and 419 Wisp._ DM if you want to trade!


----------



## dorimon

Looking for *419 Wisp, 421 Niko, & 424 Isabelle*!

Have Series 5 SP & villager cards for trade: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...wisp-420-lottie-421-niko-424-isabelle.600859/


----------



## Blueskyy

I have 422 Wardell, 409 Sabel and many series 5 villagers to trade. Looking for Series 5 SP cards listed in my thread!






						United States - FT:  NA Series 2, 3, 4, 5 extras  LF: Series 1-4, WA
					

Right now, mainly looking to trade extra cards for my needed Series 1-4 cards or WA cards.   *Please PM offers. I will see that more easily than offers in this post. Also only trading NA for NA cards at this time. I will state on my post if the card is an EU version.   I mail cards in protective...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## jamjam

I really need Zucker for an island idea I have, does anyone have an extra?


----------



## evetype

looking for bangle, pancetti, pekoe, teddy, sprinkle, and bones!
have a lot of cards to offer here:  United States - H: S1-4 | W: Some S1-4, Lots S5 | The Bell Tree Animal Crossing Forums (belltreeforums.com)


----------



## chknqwn

All I need for Series 5 is 419 Wisp! I have 408 Mabel and a ton of other cards to trade!!


----------



## meows

Really looking for *294 MAPLE and 386 ROSIE* (and others). I can trade a lot of cards from all the series. The link to thread in my signature.

*Im in canada, but worldwide is OK


----------



## Chesnaughty

Hello! I have a handful of duplicates I want to get rid of: 057 Phil, 161 Teddy, 164 Bianca, 269 Bree, 323 Katt, 442 Zoe, and 448 Faith.

I’m not a big collectionist so I’m not trying to get even close to finishing the whole roster, just trying to get rid of some dupes and get a few cards I’d love to have:

Whitney, Kyle, Opal, Jacques, Dizzy, Charlise, Paula, Bob, Punchy, Sterling+Knox together, just about any Welcome Amiibo card (especially Billy) and potentially even more; I only have around 100 villagers so plenty of missing people, so feel free to ask.

(NA cards only, and only in the US please)


----------



## Lenne

Hello! I'm looking for *438 Petri*. I have a lot of duplicates from series 5 so if anyone is interested in trading with me please PM me!
I'm in US and I can only ship to US addresses. I am only looking for NA cards and all of my cards are English, NA cards.
I placed all of the cards in clear soft card sleeves individually as soon as I open it.

Cards I have:



Spoiler



426 Megan x 3
427 Dom x 2
429 Cyd x 2
432 Reneigh x 3
434 Ione x 2
435 Tiansheng x 2
436 Shino
439 Cephalobot x 2
440 Quinn x 3
442 Zoe x 2
446 Azalea


----------



## Shellos

Hello I'm looking for 412 CJ and 419 Wisp. I have 422 Wardell and duplicates of Series 5 villagers for trade.
I'm located in the US so I'd prefer to trade with someone also from the US! I don't mind cards that aren't NA.



Spoiler: Cards for trade



422 Wardell
425 Sherb
426 Megan
427 Dom
429 Cyd
430 Judy
431 Raymond
432 Reneigh
436 Shino
438 Petri
439 Cephalobot
441 Chabwick
442 Zoe
443 Ace
447 Roswell


----------



## Elizsyrah

Desperately looking for Wardell. Does anyone need Kicks, Shino, or other series 5 cards? Willing to trade multiple for him.


----------



## delectabit

I have a couple of doubles and I'm looking to hopefully trade one for 037 Kabuki if I can. He's my most wanted villager. I can only do shipping to the US and I'd prefer the US version of the card.

The cards I have for trade are:
064 Pudge
070 Biff
086 Chief
102 Reese
136 Egbert
170 Ruby
443 Ace
WA 09 Huck
WA 27 Claude


----------



## smileydude689

Located in US. Looking for WA 46 Dobie (NA preferred, but may consider other regions). WILLING TO TRADE MULTIPLE CARDS FOR HIM!!

I have many things to trade, but most notably 402 Timmy and Tommy and 407 Celeste. List of everything else from Series 1-5 found in my signature.


----------



## LightningRocks

Located in the US. Looking for WA 22 Bitty (NA Only). Willing to trade multiple for her! (She's the last card I need)

I have a lot of stuff to trade. Please check the spreadsheet linked below for more information https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dFjmTuV1FldvHcr73APEqZQa38/edit#gid=393437222


----------



## CuriousKatze

U.S. FT: 408 Mabel x2, 008 Timmy and series 5 villagers. LF: 407 Celeste, 413 Flick, and 418  Gulliver. PM me if you want to trade.


----------



## Calixita

Located in the US, NA cards only. LF 405 Wilbur, 406 Blathers, 410 Label, and 318 Stitches. I have all S5 villagers + 415 Kicks and 420 Lottie to offer!


----------



## your local goomy

Still looking for Flick!!! I'll trade or buy directly


----------



## Blueskyy

Edited


----------



## Hay

Just put up my trading center, I have multiple of flick, Raymond, Judy, and more!!


----------



## Mad One 96

Hi, I’m from the UK and I am looking for the Series 5 Ione card.

I have the following Series 5 cards to trade:
Orville, Dom, Reneigh, Chabwick, Frett, Ace

Please PM me if interested, thanks!


----------



## Sara?

Looking for a EU trade, i need *Celest 407* to complete my  Collection S5, i have cards to offer for her. PM if you are interested in trading


----------



## Blueskyy

I have 409 Sable, 411 K.K. And 414 Daisy Mae to trade! I also have other series 5 villagers as well! Prefer to trade the SP cards for other Series 5 SP that I need. PM me for offers! 





						United States - FT:  NA Series 2, 3, 4, 5 extras  LF: Series 1-4, WA
					

Right now, mainly looking to trade extra cards for my needed Series 1-4 cards or WA cards.   *Please PM offers. I will see that more easily than offers in this post. Also only trading NA for NA cards at this time. I will state on my post if the card is an EU version.   I mail cards in protective...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Ltejeda001

thehikingsociologist said:


> Hi all, figured I'd post here in addition to my thread. *I have 401 Tom Nook, 405 Wilbur, 410 Label *and I _a__m looking for 406 Blathers, 413 Flick, and 419 Wisp._ DM if you want to trade!


I’ll DM YOU


----------



## Shock

Hey everyone!  I'm looking for a good amount of Series 1-4 to fill out my wife and I's collection.  On my offer list, I've got a decent bit of duplicates from Series 2, plus a small number from Series 1 + 5.  I've got more S5 on its way, so I expect that portion of my offer list will be growing over the next week or so as well.

If you're interested in unloading some older duplicates, please check out my thread!


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking to trade my extra series 5 villager cards for any series 1-4 that I need or WA that I need! PM if interested!






						United States - FT:  NA Series 2, 3, 4, 5 extras  LF: Series 1-4, WA
					

Mail came a bit ago and received another trade. Thread is up to date



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ricardog1000

delectabit said:


> I have a couple of doubles and I'm looking to hopefully trade one for 037 Kabuki if I can. He's my most wanted villager. I can only do shipping to the US and I'd prefer the US version of the card.
> 
> The cards I have for trade are:
> 064 Pudge
> 070 Biff
> 086 Chief
> 102 Reese
> 136 Egbert
> 170 Ruby
> 443 Ace
> WA 09 Huck
> WA 27 Claude


I have a kabuki!


----------



## castanetislander

Looking for Lucky  I have 423 Tom Nook, possibly other SPs as well


----------



## JulianSG16

I'm so close! I just need [420] Lottie and [424] Isabelle. I've got a fat stack of duplicates from Series 1-5 to trade for them if anybody's in the market.
This is what I have!


----------



## Pig-Pen

Looking for 

Nico 421
Kicks 415
Gullivar 418

I have a ton of S5 villagers to offer and also a bunch of S5 SPs! Dm me!


----------



## jawsehlynn

looking for wardell! i have 401 tom nook, 408 mabel, and 417 harvey to trade


----------



## Sara?

I am looking for celest 407 my last card to finish my amiibo set. I have various series 5 and SP serie 5 to trade im from EU, let me know if you are interested


----------



## Pig-Pen

I'll I need is Kicks 415 to finish out my S5, HELP! lol

I have a couple series 5 sps and a ton of S5 villager cards to trade, dm me!


----------



## TheInvadingLizard

US, Looking for Series 5, can offer some series 5 and others.
Looking For:
Tom Nook 401, Wilbur 405, Celeste 407, Wardell 422
Offering:
Lottie 311, Shrunk 312, Dom 427, Cyd 429, Judy 430, Raymond 431, Reneigh 432, Sasha 433, Ione 434, Petri 438, Quinn 440, Chabwick 441, Zoe 432, Frett 445, Azaelea 446


----------



## Sheando

Forever looking for Wardell, I have 410 Label and 423 Tom Nook to offer (NA versions) as well as some JPN editions of other SPs if you’re interested. I also have Chabwick, Ace, Frett, Sasha, and Cyd.


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for CJ! The only SP I currently have is Jingle, but if someone would want series 5 villagers for some reason, DM me.


----------



## Blueskyy

Looking to trade Niko, Tom Nook, Kicks, and other series 5 villagers for any of my needed villagers! PM me!






						United States - FT:  NA Series 2, 3, 4, 5 extras  LF: Series 1-4, WA
					

Right now, mainly looking to trade extra cards for my needed Series 1-4 cards or WA cards.   *Please PM offers. I will see that more easily than offers in this post. Also only trading NA for NA cards at this time. I will state on my post if the card is an EU version.   I mail cards in protective...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Chesnaughty

I have a few duplicate cards I’m hoping to trade to get rid of: Zoe, Teddy, and Bianca. I only have around 150 or so villagers so there’s plenty of people I’m missing, so feel free to send me an offer, with the only exception being series 5 villagers. I’m just hoping to get rid of all my duplicates, so don’t be afraid to ask for all 3 in a trade! US only please.


----------



## glora

Wow u have Niko I can do a trade I have so many extra wa cards and series 3 and 4. Let me check your list


----------



## Pig-Pen

I Need ERIK 334 baaaaaaaaad. DM if you have him and I can let you know what I have


----------



## ricardog1000

Need WA 43 and WA 46!!!! I have lots of Series 1-5 cards… please  and thank you!


----------



## Sara?

I am looking for a EU/UK Celest 407 in order to finish my series 5 collection, I have a few series 5 to trade for her, let me know if we can help each other out


----------



## Alirya

Looking for 018 Bob willing to trade 413 Flick and 423 Tom Nook (also have almost all regular series 5 villagers) North America


----------



## Kaedeegs

Hi! Im looking for Coco and Agnes 
Willing to trade multiples for Coco
I only have series 5 cards can trade following
Quinn (440)
Faith (448)
Cephalobot (439)
Sasha (433)
Tiansheng (435)
Megan (426)
Chabwick (441)
Roswell (447)
Zoe (442)
Ace (443)
Petri (438)
Dom (427)
Niko (421)


----------



## jadetine

My sister has made a single Christmas wish for _076 Jeremiah_; he was in our first town together way way back when we were kids and has a lot of nostalgic value for us. I have several cards unlisted in my main post, so PM me and let's see if we can come to an agreement!


----------



## JellyBeans

while i debate making a thread, i have a duplicate chabwick to get rid of + would probably trade a s5 tom nook (423) + orville! looking for any of the new s5 villagers really, dm me :] (i'm in UK if that makes a difference)


----------



## John Nook

Hi there. I’m new here. Hope I’m in the right place.
these are my doubles I have to trade. Oh. I’m in Australia if all places so not sure if there are many Aussies here

*For Trade:*

2x - 3 DJ KK1x - 15 Tortimer1x - 31 Sheldon1x - 55 Snake1x - 104 Labelle2x - 116 Chip1x - 171 Benedict1x - 204 Pelly1x - 309 Resetti2x - 311 Lottie1x - 312 Shrunk1x - 407 Celeste (Series 5)1x - 427 Dom (Series 5)1x - 430 Judy (Series 5)1x - 447 Roswell (Series 5)

*Looking for:*

Many from Welcome Amiibo series
These from Series 5

406 Blathers408 Mabel409 Sable410 Label411 K.K. Slider413 Flick414 Daisy Mae415 Kicks418 Gulliver419 Wisp420 Lottie423 Tom Nook424 Isabelle428 Audie432 Reneigh434 Ione435 Tiansheng441 Chabwick442 Zoe448 Faith


----------



## prezzooo

John Nook said:


> Hi there. I’m new here. Hope I’m in the right place.
> these are my doubles I have to trade. Oh. I’m in Australia if all places so not sure if there are many Aussies here
> 
> *For Trade:*
> 
> 2x - 3 DJ KK1x - 15 Tortimer1x - 31 Sheldon1x - 55 Snake1x - 104 Labelle2x - 116 Chip1x - 171 Benedict1x - 204 Pelly1x - 309 Resetti2x - 311 Lottie1x - 312 Shrunk1x - 407 Celeste (Series 5)1x - 427 Dom (Series 5)1x - 430 Judy (Series 5)1x - 447 Roswell (Series 5)
> 
> *Looking for:*
> 
> Many from Welcome Amiibo series
> These from Series 5
> 
> 406 Blathers408 Mabel409 Sable410 Label411 K.K. Slider413 Flick414 Daisy Mae415 Kicks418 Gulliver419 Wisp420 Lottie423 Tom Nook424 Isabelle428 Audie432 Reneigh434 Ione435 Tiansheng441 Chabwick442 Zoe448 Faith


Im in the USA but I could give you either Chabwick, Ione, Faith, Tiansheng, or Reneigh for your 407 Celeste


----------



## smileydude689

Looking for NA 285 Merengue! I have Genji, Mitzi, Anhka, Lolly, and various other cards which should be in a Google doc on my signature.

USA trade and NA versions preferred.


----------



## Jottingideas

Looking for WA 14 - Ketchup. The only WA I want now atm. Can offer any Series 5 SPs. I just really want Ketchup. NA version. USA trade, can trade with Canada, can also send first.


----------



## soryuichi

I got a 305 (Celeste) duplicate!! I live in Germany if that's relevant. Just hmu with offers bc I still need a lot bc I only started collecting them recently.


----------



## Sara?

soryuichi said:


> I got a 305 (Celeste) duplicate!! I live in Germany if that's relevant. Just hmu with offers bc I still need a lot bc I only started collecting them recently.


You sure its a 305 Celeste not a 407, right ?


----------



## soryuichi

Sara? said:


> You sure its a 305 Celeste not a 407, right ?



Yup, it's this one:


----------



## Sara?

soryuichi said:


> Yup, it's this one:
> View attachment 417896




Shoot heheh, if you ever get a spare Celeste 407 from series 5 please consider me for trading, i am really looking for that amiibo to finish my collection and im also in EU


----------



## soryuichi

Sara? said:


> Shoot heheh, if you ever get a spare Celeste 407 from series 5 please consider me for trading, i am really looking for that amiibo to finish my collection and im also in EU



Series 5 is pretty much unavailable here right now :') But I'll keep it in mind if I ever get my hands on them!


----------



## your local goomy

I'm really looking for CJ! I'm fairly certain I have a spare Flick if anyone would consider trading with me. The only other NPC I have to offer is Jingle, unfortunately.


----------



## Alexi Giovani

I have an amiibo card giveaway which ends within the next 24 hrs. Check my signature for the channel. Giveaway link
It’s been open a while now so just wanted to let you know before it ended. 
it includes series 5 cards and some from series 1-4.
note They *are* Australian cards.


----------



## pinkturtledove

_Hello! I'm looking to trade 1 for 1 NA SP cards in the US. I need 402 Timmy & Tommy, 403 Isabelle, 405, Wilbur, 413 Flick, and 420 Lottie. I have  404 Orville, 407 Celeste (x2), 408 Mabel (x2), 409 Sable, 416 Saharah, 417 Harvey (x2), 421 Niko, and 423 Tom Nook. Thanks! _


----------



## marilyna49

smileydude689 said:


> Looking for NA 285 Merengue! I have Genji, Mitzi, Anhka, Lolly, and various other cards which should be in a Google doc on my signature.
> 
> USA trade and NA versions preferred.


I have 385 Merengue, I am looking for Ankha if you have her.


----------



## jawsehlynn

is anyone still looking to trade series 5 villagers? i'm ISO Roswell and have Sherb, Frett, Zoe and Azalea to trade 

(also desperately looking for genji if anyone has him!)


----------



## your local goomy

Looking for CJ! I have an extra Flick I'd like to trade for him.


----------



## Pig-Pen

Looking for Lucky 385. Have series 5, series 5 SP, and some WAs to trade.


----------



## moonphyx

I’m looking for Gloria, Roald, Joey, and Tangy. I have 019 Fauna, 064 Pudge, 127 Kitt, 192 Pango, 225 Ken, 430 Judy, and 435 Tiansheng up for trade!


----------



## Pig-Pen

Looking for Shep 332, have a few WA's to pick from. also all series 5 425-448


----------



## DarthJoda

Looking for 413 Flick and 423 Tom Nook. Have lots to trade!


----------



## LilMissFlower

castanetislander said:


> Looking for Lucky  I have 423 Tom Nook, possibly other SPs as well


I have a lucky I might trade! Could you dm a full list of what you have to offer?


----------



## r a t

Looking for 129 Tipper! : )


----------



## Tiffastar09

*US *Looking for Zipper, Jingle, and Jack. From Series 5 I need Sable, Wardell, Wisp, Flick, CJ, and Gulliver. I need a lot more, If you wanna trade with me visit my page.


----------



## Jottingideas

NA - looking for Wilbur #405, I have a spare Kicks #415 to trade. My last series 5 SP I’m seeking.

//found someone


----------



## Sapphiregem

EU- looking for:

Dom #427, Audie #428, Judy #430, Raymond #431, Petri #438, Wardell #422, Wilbur#405, Daisy Mae #414

For trade:

Sherb #425, Chabwick #441 x2, Frett #445, Isabelle #424, Quinn #440, Tianshang #435, Ione #434

I am still missing a lot from series 5 and don’t have any from 1,2,3,4, these are just the cards that I’d like the most but shoot me a message and I may be willing to trade for someone else you have


----------



## Tiffastar09

Sapphiregem said:


> EU- looking for:
> 
> CJ #412, Flick #413, Celeste #407, Dom #427, Audie #428, Judy #430, Raymond #431, Petri #438, Wardell #422, Wilbur#405
> 
> For trade:
> 
> Sherb #425, Chabwick #441 x2, Frett #445, Isabelle #424, Quinn #440, Tianshang #435


Hi I have Raymond do you still have Isabelle?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2021



pinkturtledove said:


> _Hello! I'm looking to trade 1 for 1 NA SP cards in the US. I need 402 Timmy & Tommy, 403 Isabelle, 405, Wilbur, 413 Flick, and 420 Lottie. I have  404 Orville, 407 Celeste (x2), 408 Mabel (x2), 409 Sable, 416 Saharah, 417 Harvey (x2), 421 Niko, and 423 Tom Nook. Thanks! _


I have Timmy and Tommy, Do you still have Orville?


----------



## Sapphiregem

Tiffastar09 said:


> Hi I have Raymond do you still have Isabelle?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2021
> 
> 
> sent you a private message


----------



## smileydude689

Looking for 160 Pekoe and 297 Apollo.

Notable cards I have: Genji and Mitzi. Otherwise a Google Docs list of series 1-5 available to trade in my signature.


----------



## marilyna49

Looking for NA Ankha & Kiki
I have NA Merengue & Lobo (Or other 1-5 Series cards)

*Edited: Ankha & Kiki found!! Thanks *


----------



## Jottingideas

NA - Have WA 30 - Louie, looking for 410 - Label


----------



## bop.acnh

Sapphiregem said:


> EU- looking for:
> 
> Dom #427, Audie #428, Judy #430, Raymond #431, Petri #438, Wardell #422, Wilbur#405, Daisy Mae #414
> 
> For trade:
> 
> Sherb #425, Chabwick #441 x2, Frett #445, Isabelle #424, Quinn #440, Tianshang #435, Ione #434
> 
> I am still missing a lot from series 5 and don’t have any from 1,2,3,4, these are just the cards that I’d like the most but shoot me a message and I may be willing to trade for someone else you have


Hi! I have Dom, Audie, Judy, and Raymond except I bought my cards in the United States- I'm new to all this so I'm not sure if that makes a big difference. Let me know!


----------



## Pig-Pen

United States/Canada

Looking for Lucky 385. have WA Claude 27, Huck 09, and Stu 16 to offer.


----------



## CarmelinaRN

Rosetti said:


> Looking for 129 Tipper! : )


I have 129 Tipper. What do you have for trade?


----------



## Pixxi326

Tiffastar09 said:


> *US *Looking for Zipper, Jingle, and Jack. From Series 5 I need Sable, Wardell, Wisp, Flick, CJ, and Gulliver. I need a lot more, If you wanna trade with me visit my page.


I have Jingle! Who do you have for trade?


----------



## LilMissFlower

LF: Porter, Gulliver, Rover, Jingle and Stella, mostly. Check out my full LF/FT list here https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/north-america-preferably-canada-amiibo-card-trade.604162/ 
Located in Canada, but will consider trading to the U.S. for larger trades!


----------



## Mustashee

LF many villagers from series 1, have series 4 and 5 cards to offer, message me with your ISO


----------



## CarmelinaRN

I have the following EU cards that I received via trade that was supposed to be NA. If anyone is interested in trading these out for NA cards, I would be so appreciative. 

001 Isabelle SP            172 Agnes
017 Lottie SP                174 Bettina
029 Rasher                   177 Flip
053 Limberg                 181 Drake
105 Copper SP             304 Phineas SP
108 Tommy SP             309 Resetti SP
115 Nat SP                    310 Timmy SP
116 Chip SP                  316 Zipper SP
129 Tipper                    327 Penelope
133 Savannah              340 Tex
145 Carmen                  368 Chow
153 Alfonso                  387 Rowan
157 Moose
164 Bianca

Thanks in advance for looking!


----------



## Chesnaughty

A friend of mine managed to find somebody around his area selling Amiibo cards locally, and the person sold him a Kyle card that he’s going to be sending to me; problem is, my smug cards are all on the front of my binder and is completely full! I’m not planning on buying any more packs any time soon and I’m not a completionist, so instead of reorganizing my entire binder I’d rather check to see if anyone here would be willing to trade for one of the smugs I don’t much care for.

Edit: Turns out my friend’s trade is going to be bigger than I expected, so I’m going to have to make room no matter what, so I’ll have to change my mind on trading these guys, at least for now.


----------



## CarmelinaRN

Chesnaughty said:


> A friend of mine managed to find somebody around his area selling Amiibo cards locally, and the person sold him a Kyle card that he’s going to be sending to me; problem is, my smug cards are all on the front of my binder and is completely full! I’m not planning on buying any more packs any time soon and I’m not a completionist, so instead of reorganizing my entire binder I’d rather check to see if anyone here would be willing to trade for one of the smugs I don’t much care for.
> I have a 041 Quillson and/or 383 Hippeux I’m looking to trade for just about any card I don’t have besides a smug or sisterly. (US Only)


Would you trade Quillson for one of the following?124 Harry, 126 Coach, 153 Alfonso, 157 Moose, 387 Rowan


----------



## Chesnaughty

CarmelinaRN said:


> Would you trade Quillson for one of the following?124 Harry, 126 Coach, 153 Alfonso, 157 Moose, 387 Rowan


I’m sorry, but I already have all of those. Also, it turns out my outside trade is going to be bigger than I thought so I’m going to need to reorganize no matter what. Thank you though.


----------



## maddandrea

I have been desperately looking for 342 Bones (he's the only dreamie I don't have), so if you have him, please let me know what you would like to trade for him and I will do whatever I can to get him! Also I'm trying to find 098 Roald so I can FINALLY finish my Series 1 collection. If you have the NA versions of either one (especially Bones), please let me know and what you're looking for, and I'll see what I have to trade! Thank you!


----------



## NibbleNat

Found the cards I needed!


----------



## marilyna49

Looking for NA WA06 Hornsby
I have lots of 1-5 dupes, Series 5 SP’s & some WA cards 

My Thread: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/ft-series-1-5-wa-lf-missing-series-1-4-wa.605256/

*Edit: Hornsby Located!*


----------



## huangmeow

Looking for 244 Tangy, 252 Merry and 300 Chrissy (not priority). 
Here is my thread for what I have to offer: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/na-ft-series-1-5-lf-244-252-300.605588/
Thank you!


----------



## coffee biscuit

disregard


----------



## dream_angel

nvm


----------



## BrittofPortree

Hello!

I am willing to trade for the following SP cards (North American only, please):

405 Wilbur
408 Mabel
412 C.J.
414 Daisy Mae
418 Gulliver

I have the following SP cards for trade:

402 Timmy & Tommy (x1)
406 Blathers (x1)
407 Celeste (x1)
410 Label (x1)
415 Kicks (x1)
417 Harvey (x1)
419 Wisp (x1)
421 Niko (x2)
422 Wardell (x1)

I have other non-SP cards from each series as well. I can give information upon request. Thank you!


----------



## RedKid

I would love to trade my (405) Mabel and (414) Daisy Mae For your (407) Celeste and (417) Harvey. Let me know and I can send out today!


----------



## Agua

Looking for 15 Tortimer & 31 Sheldon to complete S1
and the following for S5

413Flick418Gulliver420Lottie424Isabelle

More needed cards are listed in here: https://t.co/YXS5hwXdj3 
and what I have available for trade here: https://t.co/98HO7zKMz1


----------



## coffee biscuit

hi, I'm looking for *331 Pashmina* as my priority!

I have these cards for trade, and I'm willing to trade two of them in return for just her.
021 Portia
240 Deirdre
191 Marcel
091 Muffy
123 Fuchsia
298 Soleil
086 Chief
298 Angus
241 Hans
273 Moe

I'm also LF:

446 Azalea
297 Apollo
334 Erik
030 Tiffany
*333 Lolly

29 Julia*

please DM me if you're interested in trading, thank you!


----------



## Dunquixote

Hi! I’m looking for these cards the most:
Series 5 (in order of priority)

#419 Wisp
#412 CJ
#413 Flick
#422 Wardell
#405 Wilbur

WA (in order of priority)
#38 Spike
#6 Hornsby
#29 Julia
#10 Sylvana

You can find the cards I have up for trade here.


----------



## cassxelynn

I am looking for my top priorities:
001 Isabelle, 092 Henry, 170 Ruby, 301 Isabelle, 318 Stitches, 334 Erik, 338 Fang, 385 Lucky.

Welcome Amiibo Series: 10 Sylvana, 14 Ketchup, 31 Bea, 45 Olive, and 46 Doby.

There are many others I am looking for, I have a Google sheet all set up for what I have to trade and what I am searching for along with a color code guide below! Hope yall can help a girl out! Thanks so much!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KORa5N7l1SFyTVLdTP2Vc5BH6Jo/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## shesi

cassxelynn said:


> I am looking for my top priorities:
> 001 Isabelle, 092 Henry, 170 Ruby, 301 Isabelle, 318 Stitches, 334 Erik, 338 Fang, 385 Lucky.
> 
> Welcome Amiibo Series: 10 Sylvana, 14 Ketchup, 31 Bea, 45 Olive, and 46 Doby.
> 
> There are many others I am looking for, I have a Google sheet all set up for what I have to trade and what I am searching for along with a color code guide below! Hope yall can help a girl out! Thanks so much!
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KORa5N7l1SFyTVLdTP2Vc5BH6Jo/edit?usp=drivesdk


Ketchup for stitches)


----------



## cassxelynn

shesi said:


> Ketchup for stitches)


Sorry if I didn't type this out correctly I am seeking both of these


----------



## Anna_Crossing

Updated 4/13, still in search of *CJ! *I have multiple s5 SPs for trade, and tons of villagers:
Thread 'Series 5 Special Characters Trade [US (Global)]'
https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/series-5-special-characters-trade-us-global.606317/


----------



## Dunquixote

Anna_Crossing said:


> Hi there! Your link for what you have available to trade isn’t working for me. Not sure if it’s a bad link, or just an error on my end, so I thought I’d let you know
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2022
> 
> 
> Hi there! Not sure if you’re still looking for 420 Lottie, but I’d love to trade for one of your 403 Isabelle’s! Feel free to PM if interested


Thanks for letting me know!  I fixed the link.


----------



## dream_angel

hi! majorly in search of (413) flick! (isn't everyone, hes so hard to get!)
cards i have for him are:

(215) Isabelle (EU)
(315) Redd (NA)
(319) Pinky (NA)
(325) Peaches (NA)
(327) Penelope (NA)
(425) Sherb (NA)
(432) Reneigh (NA)
(444) Rio (NA)
(447) Roswell (NA)

my full threads here, good with doing global trades!: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...flick-pietro-tipper-ect.605593/#post-10270848


----------



## sweetmango10

Hi i’m desperately in search of 255 Wolfgang. If you see anything you want in exchange for these cards send me a dm!

cards I have to trade (all NA)

#275Hamlet

#325Peaches#340Tex#341Melba

#347Tammy

#370Jacques#374Tank#375Becky#377Sydney

#426Megan#428Audie#432Reneigh#432Reneigh#436Shino#438Petri#438Petri#439Cephalobot#442Zoe


----------



## Nebula427

Hello. I am one card away from a full set. Hopefully somebody wants to trade. 
I need 414 Daisy Mae.
I have 403 Isabelle.


----------



## Animegirl_ACNL

*UPDATED 4/15/22**
Hello~! I'm helping my friend collect all the rabbit villagers. Open to NA, EU, or JP versions of the cards.
Here are all my current dupes and my ISOs will be on the 2nd page LINK~!

*ISO:*
All Rabbit villagers (except Sasha, Pippy, and O'Hare)

My main thread (US based only NA trades due to shipping costs): https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...-and-villagers-spreadsheet-link-below.606434/


----------



## Miss Witch

*(US only sry) *Hi! I'm not a collector I'm just looking for a couple dreamies. Most urgently I want Cherry 077 and Peggy 365, and I have Dom 427, Shino 436, Sherb 425, Mabel 408, Ankha 188, and Isabelle 301 to trade, as well as a duplicate of Bud 169. There's some other characters I want and a bunch more I'm willing to trade (from series 2, 4, 5, and WA) but I didn't wanna take up too much space so feel free to ask!


----------



## XCanadianRamboX

Hello everyone, I am looking for 018 Bob, 076 Jeremiah, 077 Cherry, 317 Goldie and 386 Rosie to complete my S1-5 collection, I have plenty available to offer which you can see on my thread here https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...eries-1-5-new-additions.605278/#post-10270514

I hope I can get some help getting these last few cards


----------



## lilcutie

hello! i am just 5 cards away from completing my collection!! these are my final five that im looking for;

112 don
149 broccolo 
185 chops
234 marina 
343 anabelle

i have a bunch of cards for trade & will even trade an sp card for these!! please help a girl out :') 

google doc with available trades >>> link


----------



## Cutie rusader2009

US only, looking for NA cards.
I’m looking for 218 Lily. I have 244 Tangy, 317 Goldie and 364 Zucker for trade.


----------



## Nebula427

Updated 5/6/2022

Hello. I am still in search of my last card. Hopefully somebody wants to trade.

I need 414 Daisy Mae.

I have 403 Isabelle and 419 Wisp.


----------



## Memorabilia

Hi! Looking for Label and Flick! Here’s my official thread with everything I have for trade:
https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...262-label-410-flick-413-ft-series-1-5.607800/  FOUND


----------



## AC.Newbie

So the last card I need to complete Series 5 is Wisp (#419). Anyone have an extra for trade? 

I have 3 duplicate series 5 SPs: Daisy Mae (414), K.K. (411), Lottie (420).

I also have a thread for the rest of my extras if you don’t need any of those three: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...extra-amiibos-will-resume-trades-soon.607812/


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m looking especially for WA Spike, WA Hornsby, WA Sylvana, WA Julia; Series 5: Wisp, Flick & Cj.

Here is my thread with what I’m offering.


----------



## Nefarious

I'm looking to trade a EU version of 418 Gulliver for a NA version or any NA series 5 SP card. Willing to throw in a couple of series 1-5 cards for the trouble. List of cards here.


----------



## Random Nobodi

heya, I'm lookin' for *416 Sahara* and *420 Lottie* to complete my Series 5 collection!

*These are the dupes I have up for grabs*

lastly, I'm based in Canada, but I should be able to ship internationally!


----------



## Cee1210

lilcutie said:


> hello! i am just 5 cards away from completing my collection!! these are my final five that im looking for;
> 
> 112 don
> 149 broccolo
> 185 chops
> 234 marina
> 343 anabelle
> 
> i have a bunch of cards for trade & will even trade an sp card for these!! please help a girl out :')
> 
> google doc with available trades >>> link


Do you still have coco available?

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2022



lilcutie said:


> hello! i am just 5 cards away from completing my collection!! these are my final five that im looking for;
> 
> 112 don
> 149 broccolo
> 185 chops
> 234 marina
> 343 anabelle
> 
> i have a bunch of cards for trade & will even trade an sp card for these!! please help a girl out :')
> 
> google doc with available trades >>> link


Do you still have coco available?


----------



## CrystalFeline

[removed message ^^; made a separate thread!]


----------



## marilyna49

CrystalFeline said:


> Hi! I’m looking for #249 Beardo and #392 Cranston!!
> 
> Here are my cards for trade (all are NA RV cards):
> 
> #06 Hornsby
> #18 Jacob/Jakey
> #30 Louie
> #16 Stu
> 
> I’m really not picky with my trades haha, so lmk if you’re interested in trading with me! Thanks!! ^^


Sent you a pm


----------



## strawbunnycake

Hi! I'm searching for the following Amiibo cards:
SKYE, MERRY, Ellie, Blanche, Gala, Lucy. Please let me know which villagers you're searching for and I can check my own collection to see if I have the card you would like.


----------



## Random Nobodi

just looking for *416 Saharah* and *420 Lottie*
and here's my *list of Dupes*


----------



## Yamuraiha

Looking for Shino
EU only (Germany preferred) pls dm if you have her card


----------



## wonderwitch

Looking for 301 Isabelle (dress)! Here’s my offered cards: https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/amiibo-trading.611541/

Global (I’m in Australia)


----------



## puddingway

looking for 415 Kicks and 416 Saharah
i have the following to offer:

WA21 Boyd
WA39 Cashmere
412 CJ
414 Daisy Mae

and some villagers:

220 Tabby
257 Klaus
274 Flora
333 Lolly
357 Klaus
337 Queenie
339 Frita
365 Peggy


----------

